# [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2009



## noxious (13. September 2008)

Neu soll unter anderem der *"Become A Legend"-Modus* sein, indem man die Karriere eines einzelnen Spielers erlebt. Ziel ist es zu einem Top-Klub zu wechseln.
Sozusagen als Gegenpart zum FIFA-"Be A Pro"-Modus.

Linzenzrechtlich wurde für die nächsten 4 Jahre die *Championsleague* erworben. Es bleibt jedoch abzuwarten, ob wirklich alle Teams dort vorhanden sein werden, da die Qualifikationsspiele ja noch nicht so lange her sind.

Außerdem soll es, wie üblich, ein Grafikupdate, ein noch besseres Spielgefühl u.v.m. geben.
Der Ball wird nun sogar durch verschiedene Witterungsbedingungen beinflusst.


Obwohl der offizielle *Release* in Deutschland der mit dem *16. Oktober* schon vor der Tür steht,
 ist noch keine Demo veröffentlicht. Zwischenzeitliche Berichte über eine Demo im September wurden dementiert und seither gibt es keine Informationen mehr über einen Termin.
Allerdings sollte es angesichts des Release-Termins nicht mehr allzulange dauern.


Wozu leider auch noch nichts bekannt ist, ist der *Online-Modus*. In den offiziellen Infos wird lediglich kurz erwähnt,
dass der oben erwähnte Become A Legend-Modus auch online spielbar ist. Nach Infos zum "normalen" Online-Modus sucht man jedoch vergeblich.
Nach der Enttäuschung des Online-Modus von PES2008 werde ich diesmal auf jeden Fall erst einmal abwarten,
was über die Performance berichtet wird.


----------



## noxious (15. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*

Ich bin momentan leider zeitlich irgendwie etwas durcheinander.
September und Oktober sind so schwer auseinander zu halten  
Im oberigen Post bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es schon morgen soweit wäre.
Aber evtl. gerät der Thread zur Demo noch nicht in Vergessenheit  

Alle News von PCG zum Thema PES 2009 gibt's übrigens hier (klick)



@Raptor
Kannst es bitte unterlassen, in so gut wie jedem Thread, den ich aufmache, 
einen sinnlosen Kommentar abzulassen? Danke.


----------



## LordMephisto (15. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*

Da ich (noch immer) keine Next-Gen Konsole besitze und die PC Version von FIFA 09 ein Reinfall ist, stecken natürlich all meine Hoffnungen in PES 2009. Wenn ich aber *dieses Video hier* siehe, dann wird mir ganz anders. Das ist viel zu schnell und sieht überhaupt nicht nach geordnetem und realistischen Fussball aus. 

Dieses Jahr bin ich was PES angeht wirklich ziemlich hin und her gerissen zwischen Scheiße und Juhu


----------



## noxious (15. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*



			
				LordMephisto am 15.09.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> *dieses Video hier*


Ja, das sieht ziemlch schnell aus.
Aber vom eigentlichen Spiel sieht man, meiner Meinung nach, sogut wie garnichts.

Ich bezeichne die Spieler jetzt mal beide als inkopetent, was einen ordentlichen Spielaufbau betrifft  
Man sieht nur, dass Superstars aller Ribery sogar aus unmöglichen Positionen treffen


----------



## Mothman (15. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*



			
				noxious am 15.09.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht nur, dass Superstars aller Ribery sogar aus unmöglichen Positionen treffen


Außerdem haben die ihm äußerlich noch ganz schön geschmeichelt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*

Seit der GC scheinen sie weiter stark am Spiel getüftelt zu haben, denn auf den neueren Videos wirkt das Gameplay deutlich besser und das Tempo wurde auch gesenkt, find ich super.

Video 1
Video 2
Video 3
Video 4


----------



## Tengri (20. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*



			
				Shadow_Man am 20.09.2008 06:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit der GC scheinen sie weiter stark am Spiel getüftelt zu haben, denn auf den neueren Videos wirkt das Gameplay deutlich besser und das Tempo wurde auch gesenkt, find ich super.
> 
> Video 1
> Video 2
> ...



Danke für die Links, ich finde auch, dass das Spiel jetzt deutlich besser aussieht, was die Geschwindigkeit angeht. Weiterer großer Pluspunkt: Es gibt keine Ruckler mehr in den Wiederholungen oder beim Spielbeginn. Da freue ich mich doch glatt noch mehr auf die Xbox 360 Version


----------



## noxious (20. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*



			
				Shadow_Man am 20.09.2008 06:40 schrieb:
			
		

> *Videos*


Ja das sieht besser aus  


Wo kommen die Videos eigentlich her?
Gibt es schon Zeitschriften/Internetseiten, die PES präsentiert bekommen haben?
Oder sind die von Beta-Testern?

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass die menschlichen Spieler schonwieder nicht wirklich gut aussehen.
Da möchte man doch gerne mal nachhelfen


----------



## noxious (25. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*

Es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten:
Konami heuert weitere Klub- und Nationalmannschaften für PES 2009 an

Unter anderem soll die ganze französiche und niederländische 1.Liga lizensiert sein.

Mit den Franzosen und den Holländern hab ich es aber eigentlich nicht so *g*


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*

Die Gamestar hat PES 2009 angespielt und einen Bericht darüber online gestellt.

Dort wird unter anderem gesagt, dass zwar der Champions League Modus drin ist, aber viele Mannschaften entweder nicht der aktuellen Spielzeit entsprechen, komplett fehlen (z.B. Bremen und Bayern) oder eben London FC für Chelsea, eben wie üblich.  Logos und Hymnen sind aber Original und das ist schon mal gut, da sind dann eben wieder die Modder gefragt, die entsprechenden Mannschaften zu verändern.
Schade: Die Torhüter wurden anscheinend nicht so dolle verbessert und machen immer noch grobe Fehler, allerdings nicht mehr so schlimm wie in PES 2008.
Leider wirkt das Spieltempo wohl immer noch ein wenig zu flott.
Witzig: Beim be a legend Modus, bei dem man nur immer einen Spieler spielt, kann man sein eigenes Foto importieren.

Und zusätzlich gibt es dort noch ein Video, das ein Mehrspielerduell zweier Redakteure zeigt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*

IGN Interview mit Seabass


----------



## Rattenfaenger (27. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*

Na klasse, kleinliche Schiedsrichter   

Mal schaun wie sichs spielt, des hat mich schon bei PES5 genervt und 2008 hab ich mir unter anderem deswegen nicht gekauft.


----------



## noxious (27. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.09.2008 02:20 schrieb:
			
		

> IGN Interview mit Seabass


Ich habe mich jetzt mal durchgequält.
Englisch lese ich eigentlich nicht so gerne *g*

[q=IGN]Do you have any insider tips on who to buy on the cheap in this year's Master League?
[q=Seabass]Van Der Vaart was cheap because we implemented his stats into the game before he made the big move to Real Madrid.[/quote][/quote]
Versteh ich das richtig, dass er hier indirekt behauptet, in ihrem Wert-System hänge der Wert eines Spielers zu einem Großteil vom Team ab, bei dem der Spieler verpflichtet ist?


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*



			
				noxious am 27.09.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 27.09.2008 02:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
Versteh ich das richtig, dass er hier indirekt behauptet, in ihrem Wert-System hänge der Wert eines Spielers zu einem Großteil vom Team ab, bei dem der Spieler verpflichtet ist? [/quote]

Damit ist der Marktwert des Spielers gemeint. Sie hatten das schon gemacht, bevor er zu Real Madrid gewechselt ist. Dadurch ist er wohl im Spiel billiger, als er es normal wäre.

Hier mal die Systemanforderungen:

MINDESTSYSTEMVORAUSSETZUNGEN:
- Windows XP SP2, Vista
- Intel Pentium 4 1,4 GHz
- 1 GiByte RAM
- 6 GByte Festplattenspeicher
- Geforce FX oder Radeon 9700. Pixel/Vertex Shader 2.0 und 128 MiByte VRAM.
- 800 x 600 Monitorauflösung

EMPFOHLENE SYSTEMVORAUSSETZUNGEN:
- Windows XP SP2, Vista
- Intel Pentium 4 3,0 GHz
- 2 GiByte RAM
- 8 GByte Festplattenspeicher
- Geforce 6800 GT/GS, Radeon x1600 oder höher. Pixel/Vertex Shader 3.0 und 256 MiByte VRAM
- 1.280 x 720 Monitorauflösung


----------



## noxious (27. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.09.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ist der Marktwert des Spielers gemeint. Sie hatten das schon gemacht, bevor er zu Real Madrid gewechselt ist. Dadurch ist er wohl im Spiel billiger, als er es normal wäre.


Ja, das meinte ich:
Spieler bei Bremen: Wert = 5Mio.
Spieler bei Real: Wert = 10Mio.
Wo ist der Fehler?  

@Systemvoraussetzungen
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich mit meiner 8800gts 320MB diesmal ohne Probleme den HQ-Modus aktivieren kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PES 2009: Infos, Demo, Eindrücke*



> Winning Eleven Next-Gen Blog » » Exclusive: Rome Reports!
> Ein neuer Podcast aus ROM. Dort hat Canigga und Riot vom WENB mit Seabass gesprochen und haben die Verkaufsversion gespielt.
> 
> Seabass:
> ...



Hier zusätzlich noch ein paar Videos, die aber eine ziemlich miese Qualität haben   

Video 1
Video 2
Video 3
Video 4


----------



## butzman (29. September 2008)

*Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*

Also nach all dem, was ich über PES 2009 so erfahren und gesehen habe, glaube ich ernsthaft, dass Fifa 09 dieses Jahr das bessere Fußballspiel abliefert! Ich spiele seit Jahren PES und habe es geliebt (bis auf PES 2008 von dem ich doch arg enttäuscht war!).

Die Grafik ist im Vergleich zum Vorjahr fast die selbe... die Bewegungsanimationen sind nach wie vor irgendwie sehr merkwürdig, ganz zu schweigen von der Torwart KI. Die Championsleague-Lizenz finde ich ne Mogelpackung, da trotz Lizenz KEINE deutscher Verein dabei ist!? 

Anscheinen verlässt man sich auch in diesem Jahr wieder auf die Community und ihre Patches... ohne diese Arbeit wäre PES erst gar nicht so groß geworden... allerdings scheint man sich immer mehr darauf auszuruhen!

Erst wurde angekündigt, dass man nach dem PES 2008 Debakel ein Jahr aussetzen wolle, um PES von Grund auf neu zu programmieren... und auf einmal kommt dann doch ein PES 2009 raus, mit der gleichen Engine, den gleichen Animationen und der gleichen schwachen Lizenz!

Das ist echt enttäuschend... und ich zweifle, dass ich mir PES 2009 dieses Jahr kaufen werde - es sei denn, dass da kurzfristig noch richtig viele geändert wird (was wohl doch sehr unwahrscheinlich sein dürfte).

Habe die Demo von Fifa 09 auf  der PS3 gespielt... da muss ich als PES-Fanboy echt eingestehen, dass mir Fifa wesentlich besser gefällt, als PES (auch wenn ich von PES noch keine Demo spielen konnte - gibt es dieses Jahr überhaupt eine!?).

Also ich warte daher erst einmal ab und werde mir beide in der Videothek ausleihen und mir ein Bild von der Qualität beider Spiele zu machen, bevor ich mir eines der beiden Spiele kaufe.

Wie seht ihr das?

Gruß
butzman

EDIT: Wie ich gerade erfahren habe, wird es doch eine Demo zu PES 2009 geben - diese erscheint am 02.10.2008 für PC, PS3 und XBox360


----------



## noxious (29. September 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				butzman am 29.09.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Wie ich gerade erfahren habe, wird es doch eine Demo zu PES 2009 geben - diese erscheint am 02.10.2008 für PC, PS3 und XBox360


Danke für den Hinweis  
Gibt da auch eine News zu

Zu deiner Frage habe ich ja schon was geschrieben.
Ich warte hauptsächlich auf Tests zum Online-Modus und natürlich auch zum Rest des Spiels.

Ob die Lizenzen jetzt direkt im Spiel sind oder ich mir dafür einen (hoffentlich unkomplizierten) Patch laden muss ist mir eigentlich egal


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*

Konami wegen der Lizenz, wegen der deutschen Mannschaften zum Beispiel, einen Vorwurf zu machen, ist schlichtweg unfair. Die können ja auch nichts dafür, dass EA dafür die Exklusivlizenzen hat. Konami ist es ja nicht mal gestattet, eine Fake-Bundesliga mit falschen Namen zu erstellen. Solange EA da die Lizenzen hat, können sie nichts machen.
Hab im Pescorner Forum gelesen, dass EA angeblich noch 2 Jahre die Rechte an z.b. der deutschen und englischen Liga hätte erst danach könnte Konami versuchen mitzubieten.


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*

Demo ist da: http://www.gamona.de/downloads/pro-evolution-soccer-2009,demo:download,1106165.html

Etwas später als die inoffizielle auf Gamestars FTP, aber dafür jetzt public und wohl auch besserem Speed.


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				LordMephisto am 01.10.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Demo ist da: http://www.gamona.de/downloads/pro-evolution-soccer-2009,demo:download,1106165.html
> 
> Etwas später als die inoffizielle auf Gamestars FTP, aber dafür jetzt public und wohl auch besserem Speed.


Super, Danke  

Ist jemand am laden? Wie schnell geht's bei euch?
Bei mir ist es extrem langsam

€dit
Nachdem es zwischendurch mal stehen geblieben ist und ich einen Neustart gemacht habe, geht jetzt garnichts mehr


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				noxious am 01.10.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 01.10.2008 16:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ziemlich großer Ansturm. Hier sind ein paar Mirror;
http://www.sevengames.de/pc_konsolen/downloads/artikel/pro_evolution_soccer_2009_demo_1106165/

ftp://gamestar:gamestar@download.gamestar.de/41100/41121/PES2009DEMO.exe

und ein Torrent: http://rapidshare.com/files/149982841/PES2009_DEMO.exe.torrent.html

Ich hatte das glück einer der ersten zu sein die auf den Gamestarserver gekommen sind und muss jetzt weiter zocken


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				LordMephisto am 01.10.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das glück einer der ersten zu sein die auf den Gamestarserver gekommen sind und muss jetzt weiter zocken


Jaja, erst selbst laden und dann, wenn alles auf der Platte ist den anderen auch einen Happen zuwerfen  

Jetzt wurde es auch offiziell angekündigt:
um Mitternacht soll es losgehen.
Hoffe mal, dass die Server etwas freier sind, wenn ich morgen Abend nach hause komme.

Wie ist es denn? :-o


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				noxious am 01.10.2008 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist es denn? :-o


Ich finds bisher ziemlich gut.

Hier, gamershell: http://www.gamershell.com/news_61384.html
Jetzt aber laden


----------



## tooth2323 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*

Es gibt auch einen Demo-expander.
Den Link findet ihr bei pesforum.


----------



## noxious (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*

8% hab ich schon.

Gleich geht's los (50KB/s)


----------



## Xenon-online (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*

Ich finde das DIESES JAHR PES eine totale enttäuschung ist.

Habe PES 06 08 gespielt und die 09 ist eine sehr schlechte kopie der 08.

Teilweise die texturen matschig die spieler reagieren nicht gut die und ki is immer noch zu kotzen.


Da Finde ich leider dieses Jahr FIFA 09 vvviiiiiieeeeeelll beeessssaaaa. Leider!!!


Werde warscheinlich zu FIFa 09 greifen!

ARMES PES!


----------



## noxious (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				Xenon-online am 02.10.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ARMES PES!


Es gibt halt verschiedene Meinungen.
Ich kann leider (noch) nicht mitreden (30%  )

*An die, die schon spielen:*
Was für einen PC (besonders GraKa) habt ihr?
Wie spielt ihr (Auflösung, Details)?
 :-o


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*

Mal eine Frage: Weiß jemand wie man die Auflösung 1280x1024 hinbekommt? In den Settings geht bei mir nur bis max. 1280x720.


----------



## LordMephisto (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				noxious am 02.10.2008 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> *An die, die schon spielen:*
> Was für einen PC (besonders GraKa) habt ihr?
> Wie spielt ihr (Auflösung, Details)?
> :-o



X2 3800 + GF7900GS + 3GB RAM + Vista64

1280x720 Hohe Details. 

1440x900 lässt sich leider nicht auswählen, aber das macht nachher dann der Kitserver. Läuft alles Butterweich. Generell kann man sagen das es mit gleicher Hardware viel besser läuft als PES08, obwohl es besser aussieht. Die Engine ist ziemlich gut optimiert worden.


----------



## noxious (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				LordMephisto am 02.10.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> X2 3800 + GF7900GS + 3GB RAM + Vista64
> 
> 1280x720 Hohe Details.


Hört sich gut an  

PES08 konnte man standardmäßig bei einem E4300 + 8800gts 320mb ja nichtmal darauf einstellen.

Butterweich  



Spoiler



37%^^


----------



## noxious (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				LordMephisto am 02.10.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> X2 3800 + GF7900GS + 3GB RAM + Vista64
> 
> 1280x720 Hohe Details.


Ich hab es doch gewusst   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				noxious am 03.10.2008 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 02.10.2008 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir hat das geholfen:

http://forums.evo-web.co.uk/showthread.php?t=49557


----------



## JimmyRiot (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*

Hallo,
habe auch eine nvidia 8800 gts (320MB) . Heißt das mit deinen links zu den resolution-patches, das die Demo lücken hat, oder was ist das? weil bei nem kumpel (irgendwas ATI, aber mit 512MB) kann man standardmäßig in der Demo die hohen ("besseren") auflösungen fahren!?
Letztes jahr bei PES2008 habe ich auch in der DEMO- einstellung schon bemerkt, dass meine alte graka das nicht mehr pakt und mir dann durchs original die bestätigung abholen müssen...
Traurig nur, dass eine nvidia 8800 gts (320MB) bei einem "fussballspiel" auch schon wieder fast ausgedient hat!! *GGGGG*

Gruß
JimmyRiot


----------



## noxious (3. Oktober 2008)

*Wer schreibt denn hier, dass FIFA besser ist :o*



			
				Shadow_Man am 03.10.2008 07:56 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 03.10.2008 00:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super, danke  

Für mein Urteil muss ich noch ein bischen Zocken,
aber es ist auf jeden Fall besser als PES 08  

Wenn der Online-Modus läuft wird Shadow_Man mal richtig nass gemacht
*grml* 


@JimmyRiot
Es läuft auch in 1280x1024 super flüssig.
ka, warum das offiziell nicht anwählbar ist.


----------



## Rattenfaenger (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer schreibt denn hier, dass FIFA besser ist :o*

So ich hab jetzt auch mal n bissle gezoggt.
Bisherige Erkenntnisse:
Die Chancen für nen Kauf stehen gut, spielt sich schöner als die Demo zu PES 08.
Für meinen Geschmack zücken die Schiris viel zu schnell Karten teilweise pfeifen sie auch recht kleinlich.
Aber der Abschuss ist, dass man im manuellen Modus den Tormann nicht steuern kann    
Wer lässt sich sowas einfallen?? Derjenige gehört ausgepeitscht und muss zur Strafe zwei Jahre lang Fifa zocken   
Der manuelle Modus wär ohne den Lapsus echt klasse gewesen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer schreibt denn hier, dass FIFA besser ist :o*

Hallo Freunde des runden Leders! Da anscheinend das Spiel in so manchen Gebieten schon zum Kauf angeboten wird, wollte ich mal fragen, ob hier vielleicht schon jemand das Spiel hat. Ich hab's mir bei Amazon vorbestellt und da steht, dass es wohl am 15., also morgen, weggeschickt wird.


----------



## noxious (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer schreibt denn hier, dass FIFA besser ist :o*

Ich warte wie gesagt auf einen Test bzgl. online-Qualität.
Gerne auch hier, wenn es schon jemand haben sollte.

Und in einer großen Stadt mit Kaufhäusern wohne ich auch nicht gerade^^


----------



## epol (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer schreibt denn hier, dass FIFA besser ist :o*



			
				noxious am 14.10.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte wie gesagt auf einen Test bzgl. online-Qualität.
> Gerne auch hier, wenn es schon jemand haben sollte.
> 
> Und in einer großen Stadt mit Kaufhäusern wohne ich auch nicht gerade^^



Kann mal jemanden aus ner PES Liga zitieren:



> 1. Eindrücke von PES 09 Online
> Ja was soll ich sagen ?
> 
> Ich halte mich kurz .
> ...



Hört sich ganz vielversprechend an. 
Fand nämlich den Onlinemodus bei PES6 sehr gelungen.


----------



## F3liX (16. Oktober 2008)

*PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*

4Players:

Auf dem PC hat PES 2009 den Kampf um den Rasenkönig denkbar knapp gewonnen.
Auf den Konsolen (Xbox360, PS3) konnte FIFA 09 bessere Bewertungen als PES2009 einheimsen. 

Tests
PES 2009
FIFA 09


----------



## Mothman (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*

Nur in Stichpunkten (Multiplayer habe ich nicht gespielt):

*Positives:*
+ Grafik (sieht in hohen Details echt richtig gut aus, Falten im Trikot, Schattenwurf auf dem Rasen)

+ Wettereffekte (endlich realistische Regen und Windeffekte, die sich sogar phyisikalisch merkbar auf das Ballverhalten auswirken)

+ Ballphysik (die ist mal wieder über alle Zweifel erhaben. Spielt sich etwas "träger" und "schwerer", als beim Vorgänger)

+ Atmosphäre (endlich plastische Zuschauer und beeindruckende Stadien)

+ KI (hat sich wirklich verbessert .. die Torhüter laufen deutlich besser raus und sich nicht mehr mit einfachen Tricks zu überwinden, Fehler passieren ihnen aber immer noch ab und zu - das ist ja auch realistisch)

+ Umfangreiche Möglichkeiten Spieler und Mannschaften (inkl. Wappen, Trikots) selber zu erstellen. Dort wartet PES2009 noch mit Detailverbesserungen im Vergleich zum Vorgänger auf. Sehr gut!

+ Leistung; das Spiel macht nicht einmal den Versuch zu ruckeln und lädt so schnell, wie sonst nur mein Windows NotePad. Und das in maximaler Auflösung mit maximalen Details.
Mein System:
Intel Duo E6850 @3GHz
Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB
2 GB RAM

+ Neue Spieleranimationen; es sind neue Schuss-, Pass- und Dribbelanimationen/Techniken dazu gekommen.  Die, die ich bisher gesehen habe, sahen alle sehr gut und spektakulär aus.

*"Negatives":*
- Spielmenü (ist zwar eindeutig und intuitiv zu bedienen, sieht mMn aber trotzdem äußerst hässlich aus)

- Kamera im Be-A-Legend-Modus ist zwar umstellbar, aber mMn nur in der Vertikalen zu gebrauchen. Dort ist dann aber das Spielgefühl ein ganz Anderes und sehr ungewohnt.

- Kommentare (sind halt die typischen PES-Kommentare..mancher mag sie mancher mag sie nicht ... passen oft nicht zum Spielgeschehen und zerstören dadurch Atmosphäre)

- Na logisch: Die fehlenden Lizenzen. Zwar sind die Modder schon fleißig am Basteln und es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis wir die Bundesliga auch in PES2009 genießen können, aber dass die Lizenzen für Deutschland nicht von Werk aus dabei sind, ist und bleibt ein Manko der Reihe

- Ich kann auf meinem USB-Gamepad nicht die Tasten für "Sprinten", "Taktik" und "Spielerwechsel" vertauschen. Das lässt das Konfigurationsmenü aus unerklärlichen Gründen nicht zu. Dort ist das XBOX-Pad abgebildet und darauf ist wohl auch die Steuerung optimiert. Das ist doof, weil ich ein "Playstation-Ähnliches" Pad habe.

Kommt mir etwas, wie eine Mischung aus PES5 und dem Besten aus PES2008 vor. Insgesamt ein sehr, sehr positiver Eindruck. Es ist mMn um Einiges anspruchsvoller, als der direkte Vorgänger. Also genau die richtige Dosis für PES-Junkies. 
Was gibt es da noch zu überlegen? PES ist wieder einmal eine Bombe!



EDIT: Ich sehe gerade, dass im 4Players-Test teilweise genau Gegenteiliges geschrieben wurde. Aber das ist mir egal, jedem seine Empfindungen.


----------



## Ricco2001 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				LordMephisto am 02.10.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Generell kann man sagen das es mit gleicher Hardware viel besser läuft als PES08, obwohl es besser aussieht. Die Engine ist ziemlich gut optimiert worden.



Das kann ich für die Demo auf jeden Fall unterschreiben. Die Vollversion installiert sich gerade...ich schreib mal, wenn sich an diesem Eindruck etwas ändern sollte.


----------



## LordMephisto (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*

News zum ersten Update zu PES2009, das Anfang November kommen soll.



> Konami unveils first PES 2009 club update as eagerly-awaited football epic hits stores across Europe…
> 
> As Konami Digital Entertainment GmbH’s PES 2009 hits stores today for PLAYSTATION®3, Xbox 360 and PC-DVD, the publisher has announced a free downloadable update for early November, expanding upon the games licensed teams and in-game elements.
> 
> ...



Hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## noxious (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				LordMephisto am 16.10.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> News zum ersten Update zu PES2009, das Anfang November kommen soll.
> 
> Hört sich doch gut an.


Hoffen wir, dass das keine Auswirkung auf den Online-Modus (am besten als Pflichtupdate) haben wird und vor allem,
dass der Fanpatch dadurch nicht irgendwie behindert wird.

@Mothman
Bin noch am lesen, aber auch teilweise anderer Meinung  
(Demo-Eindrücke)


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*



			
				Mothman am 16.10.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> - Ich kann auf meinem USB-Gamepad nicht die Tasten für "Sprinten", "Taktik" und "Spielerwechsel" vertauschen. Das lässt das Konfigurationsmenü aus unerklärlichen Gründen nicht zu. Dort ist das XBOX-Pad abgebildet und darauf ist wohl auch die Steuerung optimiert. Das ist doof, weil ich ein "Playstation-Ähnliches" Pad habe.


  wo stellst du das denn um? bei PES08 macht man das VOR dem spielstart um setup-menü. bei der demo zu 09 war das auch so, da konnte ich problemlos beim logitech rumblepad umbelegen.


----------



## Mothman (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*



			
				Herbboy am 16.10.2008 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 16.10.2008 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt. Ich bin aber auch ein Verplaner. Dort scheint es zu gehen. Hab es jetzt noch nicht im Spiel ausprobiert, aber zumindest kann ich dort die Tasten umstellen. 
Die Settings waren mir irgendwie völlig entfallen. Dabei habe ich das Gamepad dort ja auch aktiviert.    
Danke für den Fingerzeig.


----------



## noxious (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*



			
				Mothman am 16.10.2008 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Settings waren mir irgendwie völlig entfallen. Dabei habe ich das Gamepad dort ja auch aktiviert.
> Danke für den Fingerzeig.


Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass du da nichts umgestellt hast hätte ich dir das natürlich auch geraten^^


Richtig gut informiert sind die auch nicht:
[q=4Players]Wer will, kann hier auch nach 2-gegen-2-Partien Ausschau halten, die zum ersten Mal möglich sind...[/quote]
PES6, indem es bereits einen 2vs2 Modus gab, haben die wohl leider schon vergessen.


----------



## noxious (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*

*auf Eindrücke hoff*


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*

also, bei amazon hat es inzwischen fast 5 sterne bei >30 meinungen 


wo habt ihr euer exemplar gekauft, und quanta kosta? bei amazon sind es 42€. wär schön, wenn saturn oder MM es für unter 40€ anbieten... ^^


----------



## noxious (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*



			
				Herbboy am 18.10.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> also, bei amazon hat es inzwischen fast 5 sterne bei >30 meinungen


Es geht mir vor allem um den Online-Modus und da steht in den Amazon-Rezensionen nichts von.

Ist aber auch verständlich, wenn man auf das Datum schaut, wann die Rezensionen geschrieben worden sind.
Gerade einmal 4 sind nach dem 15. Oktober geschrieben


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*

Das Tempo scheint in der Vollversion noch etwas langsamer zu sein, als in der Demo, was mir sehr gut gefällt    Auch die Torhüter scheinen verbessert zu sein. Haben zwar ab und zu noch einen Klops drin, aber das ist ja realistisch. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die Demo noch einer früheren Version des Spieles entsprach, denn wie erwähnt sind diese Dinge meiner Meinung nach in der Vollversion verbessert worden.
Was mich aber genau wie in der Demo begeistert, dass ist die Gegner KI. Ich spiel ja meist offline und ich kenn kein Fussballspiel in dem der Computer so geschickt agiert, man hat da manchmal echt das Gefühl als würde man gegen einen menschlichen Spieler spielen. Sehr genial.

Online hab auch schon 3 Spiele bestritten und bisher - bis auf den einen oder anderen kleinen Ruckler - keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Die Spiele waren also einwandfrei spielbar gewesen, ohne das jemand irgendwie benachteiligt worden wäre. 

Mein Ersteindruck ist also recht gut und ich bin bisher absolut zufrieden mit dem Spiel, macht sehr viel Spass. Mit PES2008 war man damals leider 2 Schritte zurückgegangen, diesmal aber Gott sei dank wieder einen Schritt nach vorne. Es hat zwar noch seine Schwächen, vor allem im Bereich Sound und Stadionatmosphäre, aber es macht endlich wieder Spass, was mir die 2008er Version überhaupt nicht machte.


----------



## Rattenfaenger (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*

Haben sich die Schiris in der Vollversion auch geändert?
Wenn die nicht so kleinlich wären und nicht bei jeder Grätsche gleich Gelb zeigen würden, wärs äusserst interessant.


----------



## Mothman (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*



			
				Rattenfaenger am 19.10.2008 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben sich die Schiris in der Vollversion auch geändert?
> Wenn die nicht so kleinlich wären und nicht bei jeder Grätsche gleich Gelb zeigen würden, wärs äusserst interessant.


Kommt immer drauf an, was du unter "Kleinigkeit" verstehst. Gefährliches Spiel wird nunmal im Fußball bestraft. 
Ich glaube es kommt auch auf den Schiri an.Die sind von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich hart -so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor. Manche lassen nahezu alles durchgehen und manche sind sehr streng, Oder das ist Einbildung..ka.^^

Das Problem, was ich manchmal habe, ist, dass die Spieler auch manchmal in Notsituationen grätschen, obwohl man sie garnicht dazu veranlasst. Man will den Ball fair wegspielen und auf einmal hauen die eine Blutgrätsche raus. Hatte schon 2 rote Karten ohne eigenen Einfluss. Die KI ist mir in der Beziehung manchmal etwas zu eigenständig.

Was mir auch schon 2-4 Mal passiert ist, ist dass mir der Schiri im Weg gestanden hat. Der ist nämlich tatsächlich physisch anwesend und kann einem so schon mal im Weg rumstehen. Ärgerlich, aber auch wieder realistisch. Nur zu oft sollte es nicht vorkommen, der Schiri sollte meistens rechtzeitig ausweichen...sonst nervt es.


----------



## LordMephisto (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*



			
				Rattenfaenger am 19.10.2008 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben sich die Schiris in der Vollversion auch geändert?
> Wenn die nicht so kleinlich wären und nicht bei jeder Grätsche gleich Gelb zeigen würden, wärs äusserst interessant.


In der Demo gab es ja nur den einen Schiri und der pfeift in der VV auch genauso.
Die anderen Schiris pfeifen nicht so kleinlich und es gibt auch Schiris im Spiel die vieles laufen lassen. Leider kann man die nicht mehr auswählen, was zumindest im Freundschaftsspiel ne feine Sache gewesen wäre. Bis jetzt fand ich die strenge der Schiris aber durchweg passend.


----------



## therock--21 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*

Mal ne Frage zum Thema Flanken:

In der alten Version gab es 3 Flankoptionen:

1x Drücken hohe Flange
2x Drücken scharfe Flanke
3x Drücken flache flanke

irgendwie tu ich mich da in der Demo schwer...


----------



## noxious (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*



			
				therock--21 am 19.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie tu ich mich da in der Demo schwer...


Mir kam es auch so vor, als ob nicht immer das passiert, was ich will. 
Dafür war es aber trotzdem immer ziemlich gut, was dann dabei rauskam^^

Bzgl. dem Schiedsrichter:
Am Anfang hat es bei mir Karten gehagelt, aber als ich letztes Mal gespielt habe, gab es in 20Min nur ein-zwei gelbe Karten, die der PC selbst verursacht hat.

btw gerade bestellt


----------



## Nope81 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab die 2008er Version nicht gespielt, und den davor auch seit mindestens nem Jahr nicht mehr. Trotzdem bin ich bei 2009 wieder gut reingekommen. Eventuell ist es etwas zu leicht, ich habe mit der deutschen Nationalmannschaft gleich das erste Spiel gegen England 1:0 gewonnen auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Bisschen glücklich, aber ich finde das sollte erst mit etwas Übung überhaupt drin sein.

Die KI ist sehr realistisch, die Torhüter fand ich stark, die Mitspieler helfen in der Verteidigung auch überlegt mit.
Die KI macht allerdings auch Fehler, die mir hin und wieder mal ein Tor ermöglichen - realistisch zwar, aber nur wenns von den Programmierern so gewollt ist ^^

Der werde zur Legende-Modus ist etwas zäh... ich hab jetzt 4 Trainingsspiele gespielt, und es geht mit den Stärken kaum voran, und ich denke auch nicht das ich so schnell in einem richtigen Spiel eingesetzt werde.
Die ganzen schönen Trainingsmethoden von früher würden da perfekt reinpassen... aber nein, nur Trainingsspiele. Ich weiß nicht, aber nach dem zehnten hängt einem das sicher furchtbar zum Hals raus.

Weil ich mit der deutschen Nationalmannschaft spielen wollte habe ich nach einem Patch gesucht, und gefunden:
Die Namen sind jetzt korrekt und Ballack dabei (aber auch noch Lehmann und Kuranyi).
Zusätzlich sind alle englischen Teams jetzt mit richtigem Namen und Wappen versehen.
Bundesliga ist nicht dabei, die Bundesligaklubs halbfertig... aber heißt ja auch Version 0.15 

Burgum Patch for PES 2009 0.15


----------



## noxious (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 03.10.2008 07:56 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 03.10.2008 00:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt's das auch für die Vollversion?
Ich finde sowas nie


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				noxious am 21.10.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 03.10.2008 07:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jawohl, gibt es: http://www.pescorner.de/pes2009/news/Aufloesungs-Fix_fuer_PES_2009/566/


----------



## LordMephisto (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*

Patch 1.1



> Patch Notizen
> 
> Datum: 23.10.2008
> 
> ...



http://dl.konami-europe.net/PES2009Patch110.zip


----------



## Tengri (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*



			
				therock--21 am 19.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage zum Thema Flanken:
> 
> In der alten Version gab es 3 Flankoptionen:
> 
> ...


Tja...soll eigentlich auch weiterhin so sein. Nur klappt das bei einem 4-3-3 mit einem MS so gut wie nie und das finde ich voll daneben. Vor allem konnte man in früheren PES Teilen auch sagen (zumindest bei den ersten beiden genannten Flankentypen) an welchen Pfosten die geschlagen werden sollen (zumindest in einem Großteil der Situationen). Das klappt bei mir momentan gar nicht mehr.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*

So, ich habe das Spiel auch seit heute. 

Insgesamt bin ich zufrieden, die Änderungen (zumindest die, die ich in einem Freundschaftsspiel sehen konnte) finde ich positiv.

Ein wenig genauer habe ich mir schon den "become a Legend" Modus angeschaut. Grundsätzlich halte ich die Idee für sehr gut und habe mir so einen Spielmodus auch schon lange gewünscht. 
Doch es gibt einige Kritikpunkte:
-Man muss teilweise sehr lange warten, bis man mal den Ball kriegt.

-Die Kamera im Spiel: Die Standardkamera in diesem Modus filmt von schräg oben das Feld vertikal, also schaut man praktisch über das eigene Tor. Sie zoomt hinein und hinaus, je nachdem wo der Ball sich gerade befindet. Sie bewegt sich also mit dem Ball, hat aber fast immer das ganze Feld auf den Schirm. Das ist eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, nur ergeben sich bei dieser Einstellung jede Menge Nachteile:
*Man sieht den Ball nicht, wenn man ihn selber führt und nach vorne läuft. So kann man schlecht abschätzen ob man sich den Ball gerade vorlegt oder nicht.
*Man sieht die Gegenspieler schlecht bzw kann die Entfernung nicht gut einschätzen. 
*Die Ballflugbahn lässt sich nur extrem schwierig berechnen.
Aus diesen Gründen habe ich dann auf meine Standardkamera, nämlich die Weitwinkelkamera Horizontal geschaltet, was aber auch suboptimal ist. Dadurch dass die Kamera immer nur den Streifen zeigt, in dem sich mein Spieler aufhält, verpasst man sehr viel vom Rest des Spiels und kann sich nur am Radar orientieren, wenn man wissen will wo der Ball ist. Das ist auch sehr nervig und macht nicht richtig Spaß.
Dann gibt es noch eine Kamera, die den Spieler von hinten aus der 3rd Person Perspektive filmt, aber da geht die Übersicht dann ganz flöten.
Deshalb frage ich hier mal an die Become a Legend - Spieler: Welche Kamera nehmt ihr, mit was kommt ihr am Besten klar? 

- Man kommt zu einem Verein und macht dort ein Trainingsspiel nach dem anderen, ohne zu wissen wie lange das noch so geht. Das ist zwar eigentlich realistisch, aber nunmal nicht besonders motivierend.

Was allerdings positiv ist: Die KI ist wirklich gut, die Mitspieler spielen auch mal kreative Pässe. Es ist zwar nicht immer das was ich gemacht hätte, aber es könnte noch wesentlich schlechter sein, deshalb bin ich in der Hinsicht ganz zufrieden.


----------



## LordMephisto (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 23.10.2008 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch es gibt einige Kritikpunkte:
> -Man muss teilweise sehr lange warten, bis man mal den Ball kriegt.



2 mal R2 / RT drücken. Dann forderst du den Ball.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*



			
				LordMephisto am 23.10.2008 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 23.10.2008 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist R2 oder RT? Spielerwechsel?


----------



## LordMephisto (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PES 2009 vs FIFA 09*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 24.10.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 23.10.2008 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf PS2 und XBox Pad ist das der untere, rechte Trigger.
Mehrmals drücken, dann blinkt der Pfeil über deinem Spieler und er hebt die Hand.

Geh mal im Spiel auf die Tastenbelegung. Da steht dann "besondere Steuerung" bei dem Knopf und ist auch als XBox RT Knopf angezeigt.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2008)

*PES09 bei MediaMarkt und Amazon 35€ !*

*Bei MediaMarkt gibt es PES09 zur Zeit für nur 35€ !*

Hier Seite 7: http://www.mediamarkt.de/multimedia-prospekt/

Und Amazon hat erwartungsgemäß mitgezogen: http://www.amazon.de/PES-2009-Pro-Evolution-Soccer/dp/B001ECF1E8


Hab es heute gekauft, weiß aber nicht, ob ich schon heute zocken kann (schaue heute Leverkusen- Köln  )


----------



## JulianKupsch (24. Oktober 2008)

*Steuerung Patch??*

hallöle,

ich frage mich, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, die steuerung pes 2009s zu modifizieren. wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, haben meine freunde von konami die steuerung gegenüben dem alten pes variiert. quasi zidane- und ronaldinhotrick auf den linken stick gelegt, um den rechten stick für manuele pässe ohne knopfdruck freizuhalten.
nun kann es ja passieren, dass man mit der motivation, ein tolles dribbling zu produzieren, hektisch an dem linken stick hin und er zuppelt, um ein paar finten zu schlagen. und achherrje , hat man den ball verloren, weil man versehentlich einen zidanetrick gemacht hat.

ich wüsste nun gern (und ich entschuldige mich vielmals, falls die frage schon gestellt wurde), ob es eben technisch möglich ist, die steuerung zu verändern (vielleicht mittels patch, mod oder sonstigen tools). klar weiß ich, dass man die schusstaste auch auf einen anderen knopf packen kann. aber kann man konkret auch die besagten tricks wieder zurück auf den rechten stick bzw. auf die rechte schultertaste legen? die manuelen pässe kann man ja im steuerungmenü wieder wie früher festlegen (also mit druck auf den richten stick) und somit wäre ja dann der rechte stick für den immens wichtigen  zidanetrick frei und so könnte man (friede-freude-eierkuchen) wieder hektisch an dem linken stick rumfuchteln.

ich hoffe, ich konnte mein problem vernünftig darstellen und ihr habt lösungsvorschläge. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich der einzige mensch auf der welt bin, der sich über die doppelbelegungen auf dem linken stick ärgert. nur leider bin ich nicht in der lage, etwaigen patch etc. selber zu entwickeln, da es mir an wissen fehlt.

vielen dank


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				JulianKupsch am 24.10.2008 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> hallöle,
> 
> ich frage mich, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, die steuerung pes 2009s zu modifizieren..


 du kannst alles im optionsmenü VOR dem spiel umstellen. geh auf start/<ordner von PES08>/Settings

dort dann oben erstmal auf "controller", dort evtl. noch dein pad auswählen.

da stehen alle funktionen, aber nicht mit "schuss = ?", sondern du siehst das standardpad. du musst also im handbuch schauen, welche taste zB für schuss da ist, wenn du schuss ändern willst => das ist "X".  dann drück mit der maus rechts in der tabelle auf das "X", dann drückst du auf deinem pad die taste, die ab jetzt "X" sein soll, d.h. also die taste die ab jetzt "schuss" sein soll. 




@all: wie ist das denn beim legend-modus? kann man das trainingsspiel auch kürzer einstellen, und muss man etwa die ligaspiele, für die man nicht aufgestellt wird, in voller länge anschauen?

ach ja: die PES-punkte, wo seh ich die? Beim erstellen eines Spielers steh "benötigt 1350 Punkte, um in der Meisterliga einzusetzen". und wie is das nochmal: könnte ich den dann einfach in mein meisterligateam "tranferieren", wenn ich ein neues spiel beginne? die standardmannschaft mit diesen 37jährigen ist ja echt furchtbar... PES08 hab ich auf dem schwierigsten modus locker geschafft, aber jetzt mit mittelschwer schon 5 niederlagen in 5 spielen mit 3 gegentoren pro spiel und KEIN einziger eigener treffer ^^

und bei mannschaft/spiler erstellen: kann man da irgendwie ein zufallsaussehen der spieler machen? ist sehr mühsam, alles neu selber zu machen...


----------



## Nope81 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Herbboy am 25.10.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> @all: wie ist das denn beim legend-modus? kann man das trainingsspiel auch kürzer einstellen, und muss man etwa die ligaspiele, für die man nicht aufgestellt wird, in voller länge anschauen?


Man kann die Geschwindigkeit hochstellen, auf 1,5x oder 2.0x - was meiner Meinung nach allerdings keine Riesenhilfe ist. 
So war das jedenfalls, als ich in einem Trainingsspiel gel-rot gesehen habe. In die echte Mannschaft bin ich noch net gekommen.

Wieso wurde das Freistoß,Pass,Sprint,usw. Training nicht integriert in den Modus? Das würde viel mehr Abwechslung bringen und man könnte die Werte genauer beeinflussen. Die Schwerpunkte sind ziemlich einfallslos. Soweit ich sehen kann ändern sich die Werte sehr statisch, nicht z.B. der Passwert mehr, wenn man 100% Passquote hat oder der Kopfballwert nach einem Kopfballtor.

Wenn jetzt nicht bald was motivierendes passiert, werde ich den Modus nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Nope81 am 25.10.2008 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 25.10.2008 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 das meint ich ja: wenn ich nicht im kader bin, dann sehe ich also lediglich die endergebnisse und muss nicht die ligaspiele "meines" teams mitansehen?


----------



## Nope81 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Herbboy am 25.10.2008 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nope81 am 25.10.2008 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht im Kader bist siehst du nur die endergebnisse, ja... aber wenn man auf der Bank sitzt wird man auch schonmal 5 Minuten lang nur zugucken dürfen.


----------



## Rattenfaenger (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*

Nabend

nochmal ne kurze Frage zu den Schiris.
Wie ist der Schiri aus der Demo im Vergleich zu denen aus der Vollversion?
Eher kleinlich oder im Mittelmaß?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## noxious (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Rattenfaenger am 25.10.2008 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist der Schiri aus der Demo im Vergleich zu denen aus der Vollversion?
> Eher kleinlich oder im Mittelmaß?


Der ist seeeehr kleinlich.
Also viel schlimmer als die Anderen (zum Glück)


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				noxious am 26.10.2008 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Rattenfaenger am 25.10.2008 23:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also, bisher sind die bei mir unterschiedlich, aber wenn kleinlich, dann direkt die volle härte. hab für grätschen, wo der gefoulte im letzten augenblick noch dir richtung wechselte und ich ihn daher zum stoplern brachte, schon 2x rot bekommen... 


kurze frage: mit welchem malprogramm und WIE kann ich es machen, dass ein vereinslogo um dessen grundform herum tranparent ist und nicht zB weiß?


----------



## LordMephisto (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Herbboy am 26.10.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> kurze frage: mit welchem malprogramm und WIE kann ich es machen, dass ein vereinslogo um dessen grundform herum tranparent ist und nicht zB weiß?



Brauchst du eines von einem existierenden Verein, oder willst du dir einen eigenen Erstellen?


----------



## noxious (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Herbboy am 26.10.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> also, bisher sind die bei mir unterschiedlich, aber wenn kleinlich, dann direkt die volle härte. hab für grätschen, wo der gefoulte im letzten augenblick noch dir richtung wechselte und ich ihn daher zum stoplern brachte, schon 2x rot bekommen...


Rot hab ich bisher noch nicht bekommen.

Aber bei der Vollversion gibt es auch ein, zwei Schiris, die streng sind.
Bei denen sammel ich dann mal ein paar gelbe Karten.
Wie der Schiri pfeift merkt man aber natürlich spätestens nach der zweiten Karte und da pass ich mich dann an.

Also schlecht finde ich, dass man beim Legendenmodus (oder ist das allgemein?) keine Ausdaueranzeige hat und auch, wenn der Ball nicht im Bild ist, nicht sicher sein kann, welches Team in Ballbesitz ist.

Zum Legenden-Modus:
Am Anfang spielt man ganz normal, nur halt in Trainingsspielen.
Im 4. Spiel hab ich schon auf der Bank gesessen.
Im 5. Spie wurde ich dann erstmals eingewechselt und im 8. Spiel war ich in  der Startelf.
Da bin ich dann zeitweise wieder raus als Bankspieler und jetzt habe ich in der Sommerpause zu einem anderen Verein gewechselt, wo ich erstmal wieder nur die Trainingsspiele mitmachen darf.

Man muss die Spiele (mit bis zu doppelter Geschwindigkeit) mitverfolgen, da ja die Möglichkeit einer Einwechslung besteht.
Ich musste feststellen, dass man, wenn man in der Startelf steht kann man auch ausgewechselt werden^^


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				LordMephisto am 26.10.2008 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 26.10.2008 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wollte einen verein erstellen (meisterloga), evlt. nehm ich ein existierendes logo als vorlage und änder es leicht ab. zB das vom FC Köln, dann schreib ich statt "köln" meinen stadtteil rein   wobei grad DAS logo kompliziert ist, wenn ich "drumherum" einen transparenten bereich definieren will, da ja da der geißbock rechts über dem logo steht.


----------



## LordMephisto (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Herbboy am 26.10.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte einen verein erstellen (meisterloga), evlt. nehm ich ein existierendes logo als vorlage und änder es leicht ab. zB das vom FC Köln, dann schreib ich statt "köln" meinen stadtteil rein   wobei grad DAS logo kompliziert ist, wenn ich "drumherum" einen transparenten bereich definieren will, da ja da der geißbock rechts über dem logo steht.



Ne das ist im neuen Teil ganz einfach. Du kannst nämlich jetzt eine 32bit png Grafik importieren. Mach das Logo am besten auf ein 128x128 Pixel großes Bild mit transparentem Hintergrund und speicher es als png. Dann im Spiel im Editier-Modus auf Mannschaft bearbeiten und Emblem auswählen. Dann auf Custom und Neu erstellen. Dann auf Daten importieren. png auswählen und speichern.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				LordMephisto am 26.10.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 26.10.2008 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja ja, das weiß ich schon, aber... 



> Mach das Logo am besten auf ein 128x128 Pixel großes Bild mit transparentem Hintergrund und speicher es als png. .


 wie mach ich nen transparenten hintergrund? ich benuzte painnet. um das emblem herum isses weiß, aber auch IM emblem - das innere muss natürlich auch späer weiß bleiben. wobei ich natürlich auch das innere mit einem fast-weiß füllen könnte.  

hier: http://s5b.directupload.net/images/081026/oboxrf9p.png

und weißt du evtl. auch, ob man beim neu erstellen eines spieler irgendwie schnell zufallswerte fürs aussehen machen kann?


----------



## LordMephisto (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Herbboy am 26.10.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 26.10.2008 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kenne mich mit paintnet nicht aus. Bei Photo Impact geht das dort wo ich ein neues Bild mache. Da kann ich auswählen ob und welche Hintergrundfarbe und eben auch einen Transparenten Hintergrund. 

Ich hab dir dein Logo mal auf einen transparenten Hintergrund gemacht (auch wenn der jetzt weiß aussieht) :
http://s8b.directupload.net/images/081026/i95ma6qr.png
Das kannst du dann so bei PES einfügen. Dürfte passen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				LordMephisto am 26.10.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Kenne mich mit paintnet nicht aus. Bei Photo Impact geht das dort wo ich ein neues Bild mache. Da kann ich auswählen ob und welche Hintergrundfarbe und eben auch einen Transparenten Hintergrund.
> 
> Ich hab dir dein Logo mal auf einen transparenten Hintergrund gemacht (auch wenn der jetzt weiß aussieht) :
> http://s8b.directupload.net/images/081026/i95ma6qr.png
> Das kannst du dann so bei PES einfügen. Dürfte passen.


 danke, jetzt hab ich mal selber schon experimentiert: neue datei bei paintnet, da gbt es kein transparent, aber ich hab einfach die fläche markiert und "ausgeschnitten", dann war so ein "schachbrettmuster" als zeichen dafür, dass da wohl "nix" ist. dann hab ich parallel das bestehende logo geladen, mit ner kreismaske nur das logo markiert und dann in das "leere" bild kopiert.

hat geklappt


----------



## Nope81 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*

Jetzt wär ich doch beinahe vom Stuhl gefallen ^^

Gab es letzte Woche noch kaum vernünftiges Patchmaterial (ich wollte doch nur die Nationalmannschaft!), gibt es dieses Wochenende schon eine (beta-)Bundesliga.
Sogar schon verschiedene.

PES Downtown Patch beta Version 0.6

Die Features:
- Bundesliga ersetzt Eredivise - 4 Teams der Eredivisie werden später wieder dazukommen
- Alle Bundesliga Teams
- Alle Bundesliga Trikots inkl. Rückennr und Schrift für die Trikots
- Alle Bundesliga Aufstellungen (Basis 8.Spieltag)
- Alle Spielerwerte vom Bundesliga Patch 2008 von "Eulinho" übernommen
- Aussehen der Bundesligateams angepaßt, keine Garantie dafür das jeder Spieler den richtigen Seitenscheitel hat
- Viele Orginal Faces verlinkt
- Richtige Liganamen
- Alle Liga und Vereinswappen und Logos in High Quality
- neue Schuhe
- Kader der dt. Nationalmannschaft
- Fast alle Premier League Kits
- viele Orginal Nationalmannschaftstrikots inkl. Rückennr. und Schrift für die Trikots



Bundesligapatch

Enthalten sind:

- Die Bundesliga ersetzt die Eredivisie
- Angepasste Stats
- 95% aller Bundesliga-Spieler wurden erstellt
- Original Ligen + Vereins Logos
- Originale Teamnamen
- Originale Liganamen
- Meisterliga und BaL-Modus mit der Bundesliga spielbar
- Viele Original-Kits hinzugefügt






Ich werde einen der beiden jetzt mal ausprobieren, da ich eine Meisterliga-Saison nur in der Bundesliga starten will.
Da scheinen noch einige Probleme zu sein (kann man Meisterliga, Legendenmodus und Champions League spielen mit Bundesliga Klubs? Haben die Nationalspieler Originalgesichter? Ist Adler eigentlich jetzt Stammtorwart?)

Aber auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung!


----------



## Nope81 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*

Ähh...


*Und schon gibts auch eine neuere Verison des PES Downtownpatches von FCH & LordMephisto. *


Hihi ^^


----------



## LordMephisto (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Nope81 am 26.10.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähh...
> 
> 
> *Und schon gibts auch eine neuere Verison des PES Downtownpatches von FCH & LordMephisto. *
> ...



 



			
				Nope81 am 26.10.2008 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Da scheinen noch einige Probleme zu sein


Jupp



> (kann man Meisterliga, Legendenmodus und Champions League spielen mit Bundesliga Klubs?


Ja



> Haben die Nationalspieler Originalgesichter? Ist Adler eigentlich jetzt Stammtorwart?)


Nein, Faces relinken geht noch nicht.


----------



## Nope81 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				LordMephisto am 26.10.2008 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> > (kann man Meisterliga, Legendenmodus und Champions League spielen mit Bundesliga Klubs?
> 
> 
> Ja



Ich hab den Bunesligapatch Version 1.2 genommen...

Klappt grad net bei mir.
In den Meisterligen-Ligen sind zwar einige deutsche Teams, aber keine komplette Bundesliga (was wäre dann eigentlich in der zweiten Liga?)

Bei Freundschaftsspielen sieht es gut aus.



PS:
War der Kommentator schon immer so schlecht?
Dauernd dieselben dummen Sprüche.


----------



## LordMephisto (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Nope81 am 26.10.2008 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den Bunesligapatch Version 1.2 genommen...
> 
> Klappt grad net bei mir.
> In den Meisterligen-Ligen sind zwar einige deutsche Teams, aber keine komplette Bundesliga (was wäre dann eigentlich in der zweiten Liga?)



Die kannst du dir selbst zusammenstellen. Wobei ich nur für den Downtown Patch sprechen kann. Da kommen in der nächsten Version auch ein paar Mannschaften aus der 2. Liga mit rein, damit man eine komplette Liga spielen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*

Kann einer mal kurz erklären oder nen Link posten, wie man in der Mannschaftsaufstellung versch. aufestellungen speichern kann? 

in den letzten beiden PES-teilen hab ich immer die gleiche  3-4-3 gespielt, aber das mit den flügelstürmern klappt jetzt lang nicht mehr so gut, daher muss ich auch mal wechseln auf 3-5-2 oder 4-4-2... ich will natürlich nicht immer dann erneut die details der positionen (leicht versetzt, offensivausrichutng usw.) neu einstellen... 

im handbuch wird das nicht richtig erklärt.


----------



## LordMephisto (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Herbboy am 27.10.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann einer mal kurz erklären oder nen Link posten, wie man in der Mannschaftsaufstellung versch. aufestellungen speichern kann?
> 
> in den letzten beiden PES-teilen hab ich immer die gleiche  3-4-3 gespielt, aber das mit den flügelstürmern klappt jetzt lang nicht mehr so gut, daher muss ich auch mal wechseln auf 3-5-2 oder 4-4-2... ich will natürlich nicht immer dann erneut die details der positionen (leicht versetzt, offensivausrichutng usw.) neu einstellen...
> 
> im handbuch wird das nicht richtig erklärt.


Ich versuche es mal.
Also, erstmal musst die Standard Aufstellung sichern. Dazu gehst du auf Datenverwaltung - Aufst. kopieren und legst die Aufstellung auf den ersten Speicherort unten. Dann erstellst du deine weite Aufstellung und gehst wieder auf Datenverwaltung - Aufst. kopieren und legst sie auf Speicherort 2. Dann auf Zw.gesp.Daten sichern und speicherst die auf die Festplatte.
Vorm Spiel oder im Spiel kannst du dann über Zw.gesp.Daten laden die beiden Setups laden und über Aufst. kopieren vom Speicherort auf die aktuelle Aufstellung kopieren.
Hört sich kompliziert an, ist es auch irgendwie.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				LordMephisto am 27.10.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Daten sichern und speicherst die auf die Festplatte.
> Vorm Spiel oder im Spiel kannst du dann über Zw.gesp.Daten laden die beiden Setups laden und über Aufst. kopieren vom Speicherort auf die aktuelle Aufstellung kopieren.
> Hört sich kompliziert an, ist es auch irgendwie.



o.k, ich denke, das kireg ich noch hin


----------



## Nope81 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				LordMephisto am 27.10.2008 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nope81 am 26.10.2008 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, das klingt sexy.

Hansa nicht vergessen ^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*

also, irgendwie raff ich das nicht... wie kann ich denn nun eine bestehende "stratgei" mit aufstelung vor dem spiel zur startaufstellung machen? egal was ich mache: irgendwann komm ich zurück ins hauptmenü der aufstellung, und dann is wieder das alte 3-5-2 drin...

*edit* ich glaub es geht endlich... 



ps: wie oft sollte man eigentlich mal konditionstraining einstreuen, bei der meisterliga?


----------



## noxious (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Herbboy am 27.10.2008 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 27.10.2008 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst die Aufstellungen auch fliegend während dem Spiel wechseln,
indem du bei Taktik Aufstellung A und B anwählst.
Ich habe das im neuen PES zwar noch nicht probiert (in der Demo war es imo ausgekraut), aber es sollte möglich sein.

Hier hatte ich mal sowas gepostet:
PES  jahrtausendtor

Edit bin ich langsam^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				noxious am 27.10.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 27.10.2008 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



irgendwie klappt das immer noch nicht...  hab jetzt während einer partie geschaut, da war "B" plötzlich nicht mehr das, was ich vorher gespeichert hatte...   

wie is das eigentlich bei spielerkauf? man sieht ja scheinbar erst, wenn der spieler auf der scoutingliste ist, wie groß seine wechselabsicht ist? sind das die prozent nebem dem gehalt? ich vermute, mehr % sind besser? da steht auch kaum was dazu, nur DASS dort das "verhandlungsschwierigkeitslevel" zu finden ist...


----------



## machbetmachallabett (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*

Was ist eigentlich, wenn man sich einen dieser Bundesliga-Patches runterlädt und dann zb mit Eindhoven spielen möchte? Sind die holländischen Teams dann unwiderruflich weg?


----------



## Nope81 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*

Jein.

Zur Zeit schon, aber es werden einige wieder als Zusatzteams eingefügt. Ich denk mal, das Eindhoven, Ajax und Alkmaar dann bei den Teams aus dem Osten oder Portugal mit dabei sein werden.

Anscheinend ist die Struktur der PES-Daten... unpraktisch.

Seit Anstoß hat kein Sportspiel das Problem mit fehlenden Lizenzen benutzerfreundlich gelöst.
Wo doch jeder weiß, das moddingfreundliche Spiele viel (!) erfolgreicher sind.





Also es sind ja 20 englische, 20 Italienische, 20 spanische, 20 Holländer und 20 Zusatzteams I.
Dann gibt es nochmal 20 Zusatzteams II.

Wenn man die eine Liga zur Bundesliga macht, und zu den 40 Zusatzteams noch ca. 8-10 Zweitligisten packt (für die Meisterliga) hat man noch 30 Slots frei für europäische Zusatzteams wo man die 20 jetzt vorhandenen plus einige Holländer und Cluj z.B. reintut.

Jetzt ist die Frage, kann man ein "Zusatzteams III" erstellen?
Ich weiß es nicht ^^



Wie spiele ich dann die Meisterliga?
England (20)
Italien (20)
Spanien (20)
Bundesliga (18 oder 20)
2. Bundesliga (10)

sind dann die anderen nie im internationalen Geschäft?


----------



## machbetmachallabett (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Nope81 am 29.10.2008 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jein.


Könnte man die Bundesliga nicht einfach anstatt dieser Team A, Team B, usw -Liga einfügen? Die würde ja wohl keiner vermissen.


----------



## LordMephisto (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 29.10.2008 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man die Bundesliga nicht einfach anstatt dieser Team A, Team B, usw -Liga einfügen? Die würde ja wohl keiner vermissen.


Dann kannst du keine Meisterliga spielen. Also unpraktisch.
Im Moment gibt es noch Probleme mit dem Complete Editor und auch mit dem relink-tool für die Trikots. Bis die nicht gelöst sind, wird es zumindest vom Downtown Patch kein Update geben. Im Update wird es dann die wichtigen Holländischen, sowie Vereine der 2. Liga geben, damit man z.b. auch im BaL Modus in einer komplett deutschen Liga spielen kann.

Ihr müsst bedenken, so schnell wie dieses Jahr gab es noch nie Patches mit dem Umfang.
Das liegt natürlich daran das die Struktur ziemlich identisch zu PES2008 ist, heißt aber umgekehrt auch das die Tools noch nicht so ausgereift sind. Wir sind quasi dieses Jahr schneller als die Tool-Macher


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*

Kann es sein, dass beim "Werde zur Legende"-Modus die Ligen immer 20 Mannschaften beinhalten müssen? Bei mir sind da nämlich in der Bundesliga noch zusätzlich die Boca Juniors und Spartak Moskau drin   

Ansonsten find ich den Modus einfach super. Das ist echt die beste Neuerung im Spiel. Zu sehen wie sein Spieler vom absoluten Stümper, so langsam immer besser wird und sich einen Platz im Team erkämpft. Also ich find den Modus unheimlich motivierend und spaßig, zocke eigentlich momentan keinen anderen Modus mehr


----------



## machbetmachallabett (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Shadow_Man am 29.10.2008 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten find ich den Modus einfach super. Das ist echt die beste Neuerung im Spiel. Zu sehen wie sein Spieler vom absoluten Stümper, so langsam immer besser wird und sich einen Platz im Team erkämpft. Also ich find den Modus unheimlich motivierend und spaßig, zocke eigentlich momentan keinen anderen Modus mehr


Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Mir geht das Verhalten der Mitspieler und das Unvermögen des eigenen Spielers ziemlich auf die Nerven.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 29.10.2008 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 29.10.2008 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kann man eigentlich später auch mal die ganze mannschaft steuern?


----------



## machbetmachallabett (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Herbboy am 30.10.2008 00:51 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 29.10.2008 23:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


äh, hä?  Das kannst du doch in den anderen Modi oft genug?!?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 30.10.2008 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.10.2008 00:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar, aber es wär doch auch schön, wenn man SEINE karriere hat, also die clubs wechselt usw., aber dann beim eigentlichen spielen auch die anderen mitsteuern könnte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 29.10.2008 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 29.10.2008 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerade das ist doch der Sinn des Ganzen. Ist doch normal, dass man mit 17 noch sehr unerfahren und teilweise stümperhaft ist, sich vieles erst antrainieren muss. Gerade dadurch entsteht doch die Motivation des Werde zur Legende Modus. Weil man sich mit der Zeit über die Kleinigkeiten freut - über den ersten Hammerharten Schuss aufs Tor, die erste Torvorlage oder das erste Tor.
Wäre doch stinklangweilig wenn man wie bei FIFA sich immer einfach in die Stammelf stellen könnte und alles von anbeginn könnte. Der Modus ist einfach sehr realistisch aufgebaut.
Und mit dem Verhalten der Mitspieler hab ich auch keine Probleme. Ich spiel z.B. meist als Stürmer und man muss sich da eben wie in echt ordentlich freilaufen, auch Handzeichen machen wenn man den Ball haben möchte etc. Also bei mir klappt das gut und die Mitspieler setzen mich auch ordentlich in Szene.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				Herbboy am 30.10.2008 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 30.10.2008 00:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wäre dann eine Mischung aus Fußball Manager und Fußballspiel. Ging ja vor ein paar Jahren mit dem FM und Fifa, nannte sich glaub ich Football Fusion (oder so ähnlich). Aber bei pes geht das soweit ich weiß nicht.

@Shadow_man: Ja, ich weiß dass das der tiefere Sinn des ganzen ist. Aber ich finde es geht zu langsam, mir fehlt die Geduld. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ein einen Zentralen Mittelfeldspieler habe. Kann ja gut sein, dass der Spielspaß als Stürmer steigt.


----------



## LordMephisto (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 30.10.2008 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> @Shadow_man: Ja, ich weiß dass das der tiefere Sinn des ganzen ist. Aber ich finde es geht zu langsam, mir fehlt die Geduld. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ein einen Zentralen Mittelfeldspieler habe. Kann ja gut sein, dass der Spielspaß als Stürmer steigt.


Nicht wirklich. Ich spiele einen Mittelstürmer, bin bei Hannover unter Vertrag und hab jetzt 12 Testspiele gemacht. Die ersten 4 waren Super, hab 5 Tore geschossen und auch immer Chancen gehabt. Die letzten 8 Testspiele hab ich vielleicht 2-3 Vorlagen bekommen und somit auch kein Tor geschossen. Die Mitspieler vertändeln andauernd den Ball schon im Mittelfeld. So kommt null Spielfreude auf. Ich mache vielleicht noch ein paar Testspiele mit, aber wenn sich das nicht bessert und ich auch nicht wenigstens auf die Bank komme, hör ich auf.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 30.10.2008 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> @Shadow_man: Ja, ich weiß dass das der tiefere Sinn des ganzen ist. Aber ich finde es geht zu langsam, mir fehlt die Geduld. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ein einen Zentralen Mittelfeldspieler habe. Kann ja gut sein, dass der Spielspaß als Stürmer steigt.



ich hab gestern im dritten trainingspiel meiner karriere direkt 3 gute "in den lauf" pässe bekommen und torchancen gehabt, und bei einer schönen passtafette gelang mir sogar ein tor aus 3-4m. das schöne daran war, dass man sehen konnte, dass meine laufweg"ideen" gut waren  

aber es ist schon etwas dröge, ohne stadionatmosphäre nur trainingspiele zu haben... aber ich werd den modus immer wieder mal fortführen, im moment steht aber erst die zweite meister-erstliga-saison mit meinem SC Cologne 08 an   als aufsteiger wurd ich direkt 8., aber leider reichten die einnahmen grad mal für EINEN neuen mittelklassespieler (5000 punkte), wobei ich zur winterpause 2 gute leute für insg. 13000 geholt hatte.

ach so: gestartet war ich in der liga2 mit einem verein, den ich editiert hatte, der aber sowieso selber auch nur liga2 war. hab zwei neue spieler erstellt, den rest bis aufs alter nicht verändert.


----------



## noxious (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*

Ich finde den Be a Legend Modus motivierend und gut gemacht.
Als Position habe ich den offensiven Mittelfeldspieler genommen, damit ich auch am Spiel beteiligt werde und nicht, wie ein Klose vorne stehe und den Ball nicht bekomme^^
Ich spiele aber nicht die ganze Zeit offensives Mittelfeld, sondern werde öfter im ZM eingesetzt. Nach vorne laufe ich aber trotzdem *g*

@LordMephisto
Hast du mal deine Bewertungen geguckt?
Aber die sollten ja eigentlich ziemlich gut sein, wenn du so viele Tore schießt.

@Shadow
Danke noch für den Link 

@Herbboy
Bei deinem gewünschten Spielmodus könntest du im Prinzip auch die Meisterliga spielen und vor dem Spiel auswählen, dass du nur "deinen" einen Spieler steuerst.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*



			
				noxious am 30.10.2008 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> @Herbboy
> Bei deinem gewünschten Spielmodus könntest du im Prinzip auch die Meisterliga spielen und vor dem Spiel auswählen, dass du nur "deinen" einen Spieler steuerst.



nee nee, ICH würd gern ne karriere als spieler machen, aber IM spiel dann auch die anderen steuern wollen und nicht nur von der computer-KI abhängig sein


----------



## Mothman (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steuerung Patch??*

Ich spiele den Legenden-Modus mit Bundesliga-Patch. 
Angefangen hat meine Karriere in Hoffenheim (^^), dann war ich bei Hannover 96 und momentan bin ich gerade Stammspieler bei Valladolid in Spanien geworden.

Ich habe mittlerweile auch für mich herausgefunden, dass mir die Standard-Kamera "Weit" mit Fokus auf dem Ball am besten liegt. Außerdem ohne automatisches Bewegen. Wenn ich außerhalb des Spielgeschehens bin, dann navigiere ich meinen Spieler über den Radar.

Mein Rekord war 2 Tore in einem Liga-Spiel. Meine beste Gesamtbewertung war bisher 8,0.
Da ist noch Luft nach oben. Vor allem von der Geschwindigkeit kommt mein Spieler noch nicht ganz mit. Gerade jetzt in der spanischen Liga mit Madrid und Barca wird es hart.

Ich habe den Spieler btw - egomanisch und gottgleich, wie ich bin     - nach meinem Ebenbild erschaffen. So weit es ging. Nur meinen Torjubel mit 7-fach Flick-Flack und anschließendem 2-fach Salto fehlt im Spiel.


----------



## noxious (1. November 2008)

*Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*

Habe mir gerade 8,55€ zurückgeholt  

Gut, dass ich wieder was bestellt habe. Sonst hätte ich das noch vergessen.

@Herb
Man kann nicht alles haben  
Mit Außnahme der Meldungen und Auszeichnungen ist es aber doch im Prinzip so!?

@Mothman
Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte  


Spoiler



PS gestern kam ein Mothman-Film im TV^^


----------



## Mothman (1. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				noxious am 01.11.2008 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ]PS gestern kam ein Mothman-Film im TV^^


Jo, der Film handelt auch von der Legende des Mothman (oder Mottenmann), nach welchem ich meinen Nick zu 50% benannt habe. Ist sogar nach wahren Begebenheiten, der Film.
Die anderen 50% kommen daher, dass ich früher manchmal scherzhaft "Motte" von Kumpels genannt wurde (ich war immer schwarz gekleidet, hatte lange Haare etc.). 
Mein Nickname ist aber nicht nach dem Film, sondern nach der Legende selbst. Ich habe es so ein bisschen mit Phänomenen und Unerklärlichem. 



EDIT: Sorry für off-topic.

EDIT2: 


> Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte


Vorsicht, sonst gibt es wieder ein "Beweis-Video".


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				noxious am 01.11.2008 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir gerade 8,55€ zurückgeholt



Wie funktioniert das eigentlich genau? Ich bestelle auch bei Amazon, hab diese Funktion aber noch nie genutzt. Gibt man da einfach an oder schickt ihnen einen Link, wo man das entsprechende Produkt billiger gefunden hat? 

Spielt ihr alle eigentlich auch online? Falls ja, könnte man ja mal einen Abend ausmachen und wir alle mal zusammen zocken, wäre sicher lustig


----------



## noxious (1. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 01.11.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie funktioniert das eigentlich genau? Ich bestelle auch bei Amazon, hab diese Funktion aber noch nie genutzt. Gibt man da einfach an oder schickt ihnen einen Link, wo man das entsprechende Produkt billiger gefunden hat?


Einfach auf Status deiner Bestellungen gehen, da auf Details, dann hinter dem Titel auf Tiefpreisgarantie klicken.
Da kannst du dann entweder angeben
- aktueller Amazonpreis
- Preis eines Onlinehändlers
- Preis eines lokalen Händlers

Ich habs jetzt das erste Mal gemacht und den Amazonpreis gewählt (ist ja meist bei Spielen eh am günstigsten  )
Dann musst du nur 2-3Mal auf ja/ok klicken und fertig  

Das geht allerdings nur einmal.
Wenn es dann morgen noch 5€ günstiger wird hat man Pech gehabt.
Spekulieren für Amateure  



> Spielt ihr alle eigentlich auch online? Falls ja, könnte man ja mal einen Abend ausmachen und wir alle mal zusammen zocken, wäre sicher lustig


Bei mir war es leider ziemlich ruckelig. Aber ich probiers gleich nochmal.

@mothman
Ich habs nicht geguckt, nur zufällig in der Zeitung gesehen.
Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## noxious (1. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 01.11.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Spielt ihr alle eigentlich auch online? Falls ja, könnte man ja mal einen Abend ausmachen und wir alle mal zusammen zocken, wäre sicher lustig


Ich habs jetzt nochmal versucht, aber ich finde nie einen Spielpartner, der noch frei ist.

Wir können ja nachher mal ein Spiel machen


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*

Ich hab da ein problem, das es auch schon bei den früheren Teilen gab: ich spiel 3-4-3 und möchte eine der drei abwehrspieler auch mal gerne als Flügelverteider (FV) positionieren, aber egal, wohin ich den Spieler beim Editierend er Aufstellung positioniere: das FV ist immer grau unterlegt... woran liegt das?

und wie wirkt es sich überhaupt aus, wenn ich einen spieler, der zB FV, DM und FMF hat,  auf eine VST postiion stelle? nehmen seine fägigkeiten irgendwie ab?


----------



## Nope81 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*

Vielleicht sind drei verteidiger zu wenig für die Position, weil zwei in der Mitte sein sollen und zusätzlich alles symetrisch sein soll.


Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (1. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Herbboy am 01.11.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da ein problem, das es auch schon bei den früheren Teilen gab: ich spiel 3-4-3 und möchte eine der drei abwehrspieler auch mal gerne als Flügelverteider (FV) positionieren, aber egal, wohin ich den Spieler beim Editierend er Aufstellung positioniere: das FV ist immer grau unterlegt... woran liegt das?


Was isn das auch fürn System? 3-4-3 mit einem offensiven Verteidiger? Hast du da nicht im Mittelfeld und im Angriff genügend Flügelspieler? Machst du da dann zwei 6er im Mittelfeld, oder wie schaffst du das dann, dass der Gegner beim Angriff nicht dauernd in Überzahl spielt? :-o 

Ich hab jetzt zum ersten Mal in meiner PES-Geschichte eine Meisterliga mit diesen Standardspielern angefangen. Ich habs gleich mal mutig auf Top-Spieler gestellt, und ich tu mich auch ziemlich schwer im Moment. Bin gerade am Anfang der Rückrunde und habe gerade den zweiten Sieg eingefahren und in keinem Spiel bis jetzt mehr als ein Tor geschossen. Aber ich hoffe mal dass das noch kommt mit der Zeit.


----------



## Mothman (1. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 01.11.2008 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hoffe mal dass das noch kommt mit der Zeit.


Ja, wenn du nach und nach bessere Spieler einkaufst und/oder deine alten Spieler ihre Werte verbessern, wird es auch besser. Die Meisterliga mit Standard-Spieler ist anfangs nie leicht. Ist aber imo der beste und von mir konsequenterweise am häufigsten gespielte Modus: Meisterliga mit Standard-Spielern.


----------



## headless-cripple (1. November 2008)

*Become a Legend!*

Anfangs habe ich ausschließlich Online gespielt, ich hatte anscheinend viel Glück, denn viele Lags hatte ich nicht, gelegentlich halt, dann haben sie sich gehäuft und manchmal war es dann auch schon unspielbar. Inzwischen bin ich dann zum Become a Legend-Modus gewechselt. Als MS habe ich die erste Saison mit einem Notenschnitt von ca. 6,7 beendet, derzeit bin ich in der 2. Saison (bin bei Manchester City geblieben) und nach ca. 25 Spieltagen einen Schnitt von ca. 6,9.

Der Modus motiviert, mMn, unheimlich. Den eigenen Spieler aufsteigen sehen, von der absoluten 0 (mit 17 Jahren) bis zum Weltfußballer, einfach grandios gemacht. Der Anfang ist etwas träge, weil ich den Dreh noch nicht raus hatte und die Mitspieler mir auch oft nicht den Ball zugepasst hatten. Jetzt bekomme ich den Ball deutlich öfter zugepasst und nach dem (katastrophalen) 11. Platz in der Liga in vorigen Saison, belege ich momentan den 4. Tabellenplatz (hinter Tottenham, Arsenal und Chelsea und VOR ManU und Liverpool).

Positiv ist vorallem die Fäigkeitenentwicklung. Es gibt soviele verschiedene Fähigkeiten und toll ist auch, dass sich die Schusskraft, -genauigkeit und -geschwindigkeit schneller erhöht, wenn ich auch öfter auf das Tor schieße. Grundsätzlich ist dieser Modus extrem motivierend und eine echte Bereicherung für das Spiel.

Übrigens würde ich auch gerne einmal gegen einen von Euch online spielen, auch wenn ich jetzt wahrscheinlich total schlecht spielen werde, wenn ich alle Spieler steuern darf 


mfg headless


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 01.11.2008 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 01.11.2008 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich könnte genausgut fragen: für was braucht man 3 innenverteidiger? ^^

es soll ja kein OFFENSIVER außenverteidiger sein, sondern ein "normaler", so wie die außenverteidiger bei einer viererkette halt. ich hab halt nur 3-4 "VST" im kader, aber noch 4-.5 die auch "FV" sielen können, und ich weiß nicht, ob die nicht "schlechter" werden, wenn man sie auf eine "VST"-position aufstellt... 

oder is "FV" IMMER automatisch offensiv?


----------



## Nope81 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*

Wer schon immer Meisterliga mit erster und zweiter Bundesliga spielen wollte, findet ab heute den Bundesligapatch 1.5

http://www.pescorner.de/pes2009/news/Bundesliga-Patch_v1.5_released!!!/589/


150 MB... aber ich bin voll dafür!


----------



## machbetmachallabett (2. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Herbboy am 02.11.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte genausgut fragen: für was braucht man 3 innenverteidiger? ^^
> 
> es soll ja kein OFFENSIVER außenverteidiger sein, sondern ein "normaler", so wie die außenverteidiger bei einer viererkette halt. ich hab halt nur 3-4 "VST" im kader, aber noch 4-.5 die auch "FV" sielen können, und ich weiß nicht, ob die nicht "schlechter" werden, wenn man sie auf eine "VST"-position aufstellt...
> 
> oder is "FV" IMMER automatisch offensiv?


Naja, in der Praxis ist ein FV meistens offensiver. Das ist ja der Sinn eines FV, dass er auch nach vorne über den Flügel Druck machen kann. Es gibt dann natürlich offensivere und defensivere Spielertypen (Maicon bzw Friedrich). Aber ich glaube nicht, dass du da ein großes Problem mit hast, wenn du einen FV auf eine der äußeren VST stellst. Wie das mit der Leistung geregelt ist, weiß ich nicht genau. Aber ich stelle auch öfters mal eine OMF ins FMF oder einen S2 ins FMF und habe eigentlich keinen Leistungsabfall feststellen können. 

Du musst halt aufpassen, kann sein, dass bei deinen FV welche dabei sind, die sehr offensiv ausgelegt sind, also vllt extrem schnell und wendig, dafür aber im defensiven Zweikampf nicht so stark. Die solltest du dann vllt nicht ins VST stellen sondern eher auf den Flügel im Mittelfeld (und da ist es dann imho auch egal, ob er nun für FMF ausgelegt ist oder nicht).


----------



## Nope81 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Spiele zu überspringen im Meisterliga-Modus?
Wenn ich jetzt z.B. erst nach der Winterpause weitermachen will?


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 02.11.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, in der Praxis ist ein FV meistens offensiver. Das ist ja der Sinn eines FV, dass er auch nach vorne über den Flügel Druck machen kann. Es gibt dann natürlich offensivere und defensivere Spielertypen (Maicon bzw Friedrich). Aber ich glaube nicht, dass du da ein großes Problem mit hast, wenn du einen FV auf eine der äußeren VST stellst.


 naja, "in echt" is ein FV halt der äußere in ner viererkette, und das ist nur dann offensiv, wenn sich wirklich die gelegenheit dazu bietet. oft aber bleibt die ganze kette "brav" hinten    zB wenn ich da an köln denke => wome und brecko schalten sich wirklich nur in sonderfällen vorne ein, dann sichern aber 2 MFspieler noch ab. oder selbst lahm geht nur 3-4 mal pro spiel als flankengeber mit. 

bei mir stehen halt 3 verteider hinten, und einen von denen wollt ich in sorge, dass VST dessen werte  runterzieht, als FV festlegen. ohne dabei aber für die "offensivausrichutng" einen pfeil festzulegen. im MF hab ich einen LFM und einen RFM, einen DM und einen OM. 

btw: die LFM/RFM werden bei mir in JEDEM spiel als erste müde - woran kann das liegen? es liegt nicht an den spielern selbst. die spieler hab ich ein stück hinter die mittellinie platziert, da die flügelstürmer wiederum rel. weit nach hitnen gezogen sind, fast bis an die grenze des "stümer"-bereiches.


@Nope81: ich glaub nein, aber du kannst evtl. in den oiptionen auf 5min pro HZ umstellen. bin aber nicht ganz sicher, ob das während der saison auch geht (zB den schwierigkeitgrad kannst du nur in der phase nach saisonende bis vor dem ersten spiel neu einstellen)


----------



## Nope81 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*

Schade.

Minanda, Ximilez und co. sind so scheiße, ich will neue Spieler kaufen.
Wie kann man nach 20 Minuten schon erschöpft sein?


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Nope81 am 03.11.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade.
> 
> Minanda, Ximilez und co. sind so scheiße, ich will neue Spieler kaufen.
> Wie kann man nach 20 Minuten schon erschöpft sein?


ja, die sind mist. ich hab ein bestehendes zeitliga-team genommen, in "Cologne SC 08" umbenannt und bei der meisterliga dann als "team aus dem freundschaftsmodus" gewählt.

hast du denn überhaupt schon genug "geld"? bei mir hat es trotz gutem tabellenplatz grad mal für EINEN besseren spieler gereicht...


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Nope81 am 03.11.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade.
> 
> Minanda, Ximilez und co. sind so scheiße, ich will neue Spieler kaufen.
> Wie kann man nach 20 Minuten schon erschöpft sein?


Schau dir mal z.B. Guiterrez und Ruskin an...das sind echte Perlen, die man nur noch schleifen muss.


----------



## Nope81 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Herbboy am 03.11.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Nope81 am 03.11.2008 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab 9000 Punkte... damit kann man schon in paar junge Spieler kaufen, oder?

Ich hab in der zweiten Liga in 5 Spielen zwei Tore geschossen und diese beiden Spiele 1:1 gespielt (gegen St. Pauli und Rostock), sonst immer verloren 0:1 oder 0:2.

Aber noch keine Klatsche bekommen ^^
Obwohl Alemannia Aachen mich ziemlich unter Druck gesetzt hat.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Nope81 am 03.11.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab 9000 Punkte... damit kann man schon in paar junge Spieler kaufen, oder?


 hmm, also ich musste allein 5000-600 ablöse zahlen, bis einer zu mir "wollte". wenn du vertragslose spieler findest, wird es natürlich einfacher.

das dumme is: du hast noch keinen "namen", d.h. die anderen vereine verkaufen dir die spieler ungern. und wennd er verein dann doch zustimmt, dann saget der spieler oft doch noch ab. und grad in der winterpause hast du wenig zeit. speicher unbedingt vorher ab.

außerdem gibt es nen "bug": du kannst evtl. nicht 5000 ausgeben, obwohl du noch 6000 hast, weil der PC meint, es würde am saisonende nicht für das gehalt reichen...




> Ich hab in der zweiten Liga in 5 Spielen zwei Tore geschossen und diese beiden Spiele 1:1 gespielt (gegen St. Pauli und Rostock), sonst immer verloren 0:1 oder 0:2.


 das heißt du hast erst 5 spiele gemacht? dann fang von vorne an und wähle das org.team, das du gerne spielen willst, dann hast du den "echten" kader und nicht diesen PES-kader... das ist wie gesagt dieses "mit einem team aus dem freundsschaftsspiel-modus..." oder so.



@all: ich hab nen bug       mein torwart ist zum saisonende einfach WEG! er ist nicht mehr in der datenbank, und auch bei den spielern, die ihre karriere beendet haben, steht er nicht... kann es daran liegen, dass er den gleichen namen wie mein stürmer hat (beides von mir erstellte spieler)? aber warum ging es dann über 3 Saisons?


was mich auch nervt ist, dass oft der "nächste" spieler auch grätscht, also ich grätsche mit nem mittelfeldspieler, währendessen wechselt der cursor dann zu einem verteidiger und der grätscht auch => liegt am boden, der gegner kann locker mit dem ball vorbeilaufen...      einmal is deswegen sogar einer im strafraum umgegrätscht worden, obwohl der ball noch nicht mal im strafraum war....


----------



## Mothman (4. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Herbboy am 03.11.2008 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> @all: ich hab nen bug       mein torwart ist zum saisonende einfach WEG! er ist nicht mehr in der datenbank, und auch bei den spielern, die ihre karriere beendet haben, steht er nicht... kann es daran liegen, dass er den gleichen namen wie mein stürmer hat (beides von mir erstellte spieler)? aber warum ging es dann über 3 Saisons?


Ist sein Vertrag vielleicht ausgelaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Mothman am 04.11.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 03.11.2008 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nein, das war ja direkt nach dem letzten saisonspiel, wo man dann verträge verlängern kann. 

das kuriose ist: hab jetzt 5 spiele ind er neuen Saison, *und er ist noch da*! aber: beim tranfermenü bei "mein team" ist er *weg*, und auch per erweiterter suche per namen finde ich ihn ebenfalls *nicht  *  :-o   ein geisterspieler quasi...  

DAS is mal echt ein bug!


----------



## noxious (4. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Herbboy am 03.11.2008 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> kann es daran liegen, dass er den gleichen namen wie mein stürmer hat (beides von mir erstellte spieler)?


Heißen die zufällig Herb...?   



> was mich auch nervt ist, dass oft der "nächste" spieler auch grätscht, also ich grätsche mit nem mittelfeldspieler, währendessen wechselt der cursor dann zu einem verteidiger und der grätscht auch => liegt am boden, der gegner kann locker mit dem ball vorbeilaufen...      einmal is deswegen sogar einer im strafraum umgegrätscht worden, obwohl der ball noch nicht mal im strafraum war....


Meinst du jetzt, dass der du grätschst und direkt den Spieler wechselst, dass der dann auch grätscht, also im Prinzip, dass die Taste zu lange gedrückt gilt?
Oder, dass der "2. Verteidiger" automatisch grätscht, den du hinzurufst?

Drückst du auf Spieler wechseln?
Wie hast du das "automatische Spielerwechseln" eingestellt?


Ich bin noch im Be a Legend Modus.
3. Saison, ich glaube der 5. Verein^^
Bin sogar schon in der Nationalmannschaft.
Aber die letzte Saison war ziemlich nervig.
Ich habe fast immer auf der Bank gesessen und wurde erst zur ~60-70min eingewechselt und da kann man dann ja nicht mehr viel zeigen.
Aber nach einer Zeit hab ich dann gemerkt, dass, wenn ich viel dribbel und 1-2Mal aufs Tor schieße immer mindestens 6P bekomme 
Dribbeln und Geschwindigkeit habe ich jetzt schon über 80P.


Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Fokuspunkten:
Bekommt da irgendwann mal mehr zum vergeben?


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				noxious am 04.11.2008 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 03.11.2008 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nee, mein nachname: mein bruder im tor (der spielt auch echt im tor, wenn wir mal kicken), ich als außenstürmer.

und siehe letzes posting: während der saison NICHT bei der eigene spielerliste für verträge, auch NICHT auffindbar in der spielersuche, aber es ist im kader und spielt!  :-o   





> > was mich auch nervt ist, dass oft der "nächste" spieler auch grätscht, also ich grätsche mit nem mittelfeldspieler, währendessen wechselt der cursor dann zu einem verteidiger und der grätscht auch => liegt am boden, der gegner kann locker mit dem ball vorbeilaufen...
> 
> 
> Meinst du jetzt, dass der du grätschst und direkt den Spieler wechselst, dass der dann auch grätscht, also im Prinzip, dass die Taste zu lange gedrückt gilt?
> ...


 nein, ich laufe mit einem spieler dem gegner nebenher, grätsche, in dem moment passt er, und weil der ball dann inzwischen näher bei einem anderen meiner spieler ist, grätscht der ebenfalls... da ich manchmal echt 1/100 vor dem pass drücke, kann ich auch kaum vermeiden, dass die taste noch ne weile gedrückt bleibt... zumal ich rel. oft auch "in den pass" grätsche bzw. es versuche (bin - auch in echt - eher einer, der den raum im auge hat und nicht den direkten zweikampf sucht  )

ich kann es ja bei gelegenheit mal als video hochladen ^^ 



> Wie hast du das "automatische Spielerwechseln" eingestellt?


 standard, nix verändert.


----------



## noxious (4. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Herbboy am 04.11.2008 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann es ja bei gelegenheit mal als video hochladen ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
Ich habe es auf 1/2 stehen und mir ist sowas noch nie passiert.
Kannst du ja mal ausprobieren  

Das ganz manuelle ist mir viel zu umständlich und dazu ist der TW da nicht steuerbar.

Edit
Zu dem Bug kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.
Auf die Meisterliga warte ich noch, bis die Teams überarbeitet sind.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (6. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Herbboy am 04.11.2008 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ich laufe mit einem spieler dem gegner nebenher, grätsche, in dem moment passt er, und weil der ball dann inzwischen näher bei einem anderen meiner spieler ist, grätscht der ebenfalls... da ich manchmal echt 1/100 vor dem pass drücke, kann ich auch kaum vermeiden, dass die taste noch ne weile gedrückt bleibt... zumal ich rel. oft auch "in den pass" grätsche bzw. es versuche (bin - auch in echt - eher einer, der den raum im auge hat und nicht den direkten zweikampf sucht  )


Genau das geht mir auch so. Mittlerweile hab ich mir dieses "in den Pass grätschen" mehr oder weniger abgewöhnt, weil es einfach nicht funktioniert. Das geht mir aber nicht erst jetzt so, dass ist mir bei PES 6 und 08 auch schon aufgefallen. 

@Standardspielerteam: 
Ich bin jetzt in der Rückrunde der zweiten Saison, habe ein neues Talent verpflichten können und habe mein Spielsystem vom diesem 3-5-2 auf ein offensiveres 4-4-2 mit Raute in der MItte verändert. Jetzt macht das spielen mehr Spaß, ich habe schon einige echt schicke Kombinationen geschafft und sogar gegen Zenit St. Petersburg einen 0:1 Rückstand zum 2:1 Sieg gedreht. Diese Saison werde ich wohl nicht mehr aufsteigen, aber wenn ich einen gescheiten Spielmacher (Minanda ist scheiße, Fouque auch) und vielleicht einen Stürmer bekomme, müsste es nächstes Jahr klappen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 06.11.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.11.2008 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 also, es funktioniert bei mir sehr wohl, nur passiert es halt in 2 von 10 fällen, dass ich den pass bekomme, in 6 bringt es einfach nix, und in 2 fällen geht es auf die oben beschriebene art und weise schief, so dass der gegner wirklich komplett durch ist (wobei ich es dann meist trotzdem noch schaffe, einen verteider von außen dahinzuziehen oder den torwart rauszuholen - aber es ist halt schon knapp und gibt oft auch ne torchance...)

und wenn ich nah am spieler stehe, dann klappt es sogar öfter, dann ich den ball blocke kann, auch wenn es hin und wieder auch ne freistoß gibt. aber auch da kommt es vorl dass dann mal ein spieler mitgrätscht, der 20m witer "hinten" stand... 

mit der steuerung umstellen probier ich mal aus, allerdings wirkt sich das bestimm auch auf die reaktion in der ofensive aus...

ach ja, was mir aufgefallen ist: früher hat man bei langem drücken der passtaste nen flachen pass gespielt, der zumr "üebrnächsten" spieler ging, zB für nen seitenwechsel, und ein spieler, der im weg stand, hat denball passieren lassen. jetzt kriegt der den ball oft ans bein oder so - das nervt echt...   




> . Diese Saison werde ich wohl nicht mehr aufsteigen, aber wenn ich einen gescheiten Spielmacher (Minanda ist scheiße, Fouque auch) und vielleicht einen Stürmer bekomme, müsste es nächstes Jahr klappen.


 ich bin jetzt in der zweiten erstligasaison meister geworden, war ab spieltag 10 immer erster, aber es wurde gegen ende echt knapp, 5 unentschieden in 7 spielen... am vorletzten spieltag nach 3:0 führung gegen den tabellenzweiten noch 4:3 verloren => der kam bis auf einen punkt ran...     und am letzten spieltag dann 2:0 rückstand gegen einen abstiegkandidaten, dann 2:2, 3:2 für mich - 80.min 3:3! und dann nach ner ecke ein gewühl und das meistertor!


----------



## Nope81 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*

Ich hab mir jetzt zur Winterpause 5 neue Spieler geholt... wenn ich eher verstanden hätte wie man verkauft hätt ich auch mehr holen können ^^

Die "Nachwuchsspieler" sind teilweise stark, und wenn man statt 800 Punkten 1200 bezahlt im Jahr, kommen die auch.

Für jede Position einen gekauft, nun kann ich den Abstiegskampf angehen.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (6. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*

So, die Saison gerade abgeschlossen, aber bis die nächste beginnt, werd ich wohl noch warten müssen. Hab nämlich soeben mein Gamepad geschrottet. Mein liebes Logitech Rumblepad 2.


----------



## passi13 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*

Hi ich brauch ma hilfe bei dem Bundesliga Patch: Irgendwie zeigt mir dat Spiel die falschen Trikots und die falschen Wappen an. Die Team und Spielernamen stimmen aber der Rest nicht. Werder Bremen ist bei mir z.b. mit den Trikots und Wappen von Feyenoord Rotterdam vertreten.


----------



## noxious (6. November 2008)

*PES 2009*



			
				Herbboy am 06.11.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> mit der steuerung umstellen probier ich mal aus, allerdings wirkt sich das bestimm auch auf die reaktion in der ofensive aus...


Der Unterschied ist:
Bei Standard wechselt der Cursor in der Verteidigung automatisch zum nächsten Spieler.
Bei 1/2 musst du selber wechseln, wenn dein Spieler allerdings sehr weit vom Ball entfernt ist wird hier auch automatisch gewechselt.
Im Angriff ändert sich IMO nichts  



> ach ja, was mir aufgefallen ist: früher hat man bei langem drücken der passtaste nen flachen pass gespielt, der zumr "üebrnächsten" spieler ging, zB für nen seitenwechsel, und ein spieler, der im weg stand, hat denball passieren lassen. jetzt kriegt der den ball oft ans bein oder so - das nervt echt...


Die Pässe sind allgemein zu schwach.
Mir passiert es da sehr oft, dass ich einen guten Pass auf den "zweiten" Spieler, der weiter weg ist spielen könnte, der "Erste" aber dazwischenläuft und den Ball mitholt. Das ist aber eigentlich noch ganz gut, da bei den lockeren Pässen sonst natürlich der Gegner reinlaufen und kontern würde.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				noxious am 06.11.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir passiert es da sehr oft, dass ich einen guten Pass auf den "zweiten" Spieler, der weiter weg ist spielen könnte, der "Erste" aber dazwischenläuft und den Ball mitholt. Das ist aber eigentlich noch ganz gut, da bei den lockeren Pässen sonst natürlich der Gegner reinlaufen und kontern würde.


jein... ich finde, wenn ich 3 sek die taste gedrückt halte und der trotzdem auf halben weg den ball einfach nimmt, dann is das   zudem: falls der ball unerwartet doch zu schwach wird, könnte man ja manuell immer noch selber den "mittleren" spieler aktvieren. 

ich will immer dann auch "durchlassen", aber ich vergess es immer... 


ach ja, auch leider nicht ausgemerzt: spieler stehen nach einem erfolgreichen tackling immer noch oft lahm auf, onwohl der ball direkt neben deren arsch liegt...    => gegner kommt zurück, schnappt sich den ball, und läuft weiter... 

mir passiert es auch ungewöhnlich oft, dass ne flanke nach vorne geht statt "seitlich"... war bei pes08 nie so...


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				passi13 am 06.11.2008 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich brauch ma hilfe bei dem Bundesliga Patch: Irgendwie zeigt mir dat Spiel die falschen Trikots und die falschen Wappen an. Die Team und Spielernamen stimmen aber der Rest nicht. Werder Bremen ist bei mir z.b. mit den Trikots und Wappen von Feyenoord Rotterdam vertreten.



Nutzt du auch die aktuelle Kitserver Version? Falls nicht, hier kannst die runterladen: http://www.pescorner.de/pes2009/downloads/Kitserver_-_aktuellste_Verison/533/


----------



## passi13 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.11.2008 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> passi13 am 06.11.2008 21:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja ist die neueste Kitserver Version. Hab mir das zeug erst gestern abend drauf gemacht.


----------



## noxious (6. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				Herbboy am 06.11.2008 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> mir passiert es auch ungewöhnlich oft, dass ne flanke nach vorne geht statt "seitlich"... war bei pes08 nie so...


Auf Strafraumhöhe ins Aus?
Ist mir nochnicht passiert.


PES ist jetz in Xfire


----------



## passi13 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Amazon Tiefpreis ist super!*

Habs hinbekommen. Hab einen Arbeitsschritt übersehn


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				noxious am 06.11.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 06.11.2008 21:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nein, eher so 30m vor dem tor, wo ich sehe, dass einer grad vom gegenüberliegenden flügel völlig frei steht und bei einem schnellen flügelwechsel allein diagonal in den strafraum laufen könnte, aber ein flacher pass is nicht drin, da 2-3 gegner dazwischen sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				noxious am 06.11.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> PES ist jetz in Xfire



Dann hat das nörgeln ja was gebracht *g* Im Xfire Forum kann man nämlich Spiele vorschlagen, von denen man gerne hätte, das sie unterstützt werden und da hatten sich einige beschwert, dass noch kein PES drin war


----------



## noxious (7. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.11.2008 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 06.11.2008 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab nur intern genörgelt^^

In den Stats scheints aber noch nicht aufzutauchen
Scheint nur eine Weile zu dauern.


----------



## therock--21 (9. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*

Also was ich noch nie so recht verstanden habe ist das Zielen beim Torschuss.

Bislang bin ich immer auf das Tor zugelaufen und hab halt Schiessen gedrückt. Aber in der DEMO geht dann der Ball direkt in die Mitte oder drüber. Jetzt hab ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen,  dass kurz nach der Schusstaste mit dem rechten Analogstick zielen kann.

Kann mir das mal einer erklären?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				therock--21 am 09.11.2008 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also was ich noch nie so recht verstanden habe ist das Zielen beim Torschuss.
> 
> Bislang bin ich immer auf das Tor zugelaufen und hab halt Schiessen gedrückt. Aber in der DEMO geht dann der Ball direkt in die Mitte oder drüber. Jetzt hab ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen,  dass kurz nach der Schusstaste mit dem rechten Analogstick zielen kann.
> 
> Kann mir das mal einer erklären?



das sollte in der anleitung stehen.

ich meine aber eher, dass man mit dem linken stick zielt. kurz nach bzw. mit dem schuss (wenn der spieler zum chnuss ausholt, bewegt sich der spieler nicht mehr woanders hin) zB nach links unten, dann geht der schuss auch eher nach links unten aus sicht des schützen.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (9. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> das sollte in der anleitung stehen.
> 
> ich meine aber eher, dass man mit dem linken stick zielt. kurz nach bzw. mit dem schuss (wenn der spieler zum chnuss ausholt, bewegt sich der spieler nicht mehr woanders hin) zB nach links unten, dann geht der schuss auch eher nach links unten aus sicht des schützen.


Ja, das kann ich bestätigen. Man muss es aber mit Fingerspitzengefühl machen, sonst schießt er auch gerne mal meterweit neben das Tor. Der rechte Stick ist dafür sicher nicht, denn mit dem kannst du manuell Pässe in den freien Raum machen. 

Gerade eben kommt mir ein Gedanke: Ist es eigentlich diskriminierend, das in keinem Fußballvideospiel Frauenmannschaften vorkommen?
Also nicht dass ich das gerne hätte, ich mag Frauenfußball nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 09.11.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss es aber mit Fingerspitzengefühl machen, sonst schießt er auch gerne mal meterweit neben das Tor. Der rechte Stick ist dafür sicher nicht, denn mit dem kannst du manuell Pässe in den freien Raum machen.


 was ich saudoof finde ist, dass die körpertäuschungen, die früher der rechte stick waren, nicht mehr dort legen. ich versuch oft, durch doppelklick auf RT ne täuschung zu machen, aber irgendwie krieg ich das nicht schnell genug hin, damit es noch sinn macht... früher hab ich den stikc pft benutzt und nach dem ersten halben übersteiger dann doch wieder abgebrochen und die ruchutng gewechselt - das klappt bei 09 nicht mehr..




> Gerade eben kommt mir ein Gedanke: Ist es eigentlich diskriminierend, das in keinem Fußballvideospiel Frauenmannschaften vorkommen?
> Also nicht dass ich das gerne hätte, ich mag Frauenfußball nicht.


es sind halt die interessantesten ligen dabei, die gleichzeitig auch nicht zu teuer bei den lizenzen sind. das hat nix mit diskriminierung zu tun.


----------



## noxious (9. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> was ich saudoof finde ist, dass die körpertäuschungen, die früher der rechte stick waren, nicht mehr dort legen. ich versuch oft, durch doppelklick auf RT ne täuschung zu machen, aber irgendwie krieg ich das nicht schnell genug hin, damit es noch sinn macht... früher hab ich den stikc pft benutzt und nach dem ersten halben übersteiger dann doch wieder abgebrochen und die ruchutng gewechselt - das klappt bei 09 nicht mehr..


Geht das nicht auch mit R2 bzw. L1 ?

So dribbel ich immer.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				noxious am 09.11.2008 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.11.2008 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keine ahnung, wie die tasten heißen, halt die schultertrigger bei meinem gamepad (rumblepad 2)


----------



## noxious (9. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2008 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung, wie die tasten heißen, halt die schultertrigger bei meinem gamepad (rumblepad 2)


Ah,, das meinst du mit RT.

Naja, meist ist ja gar nicht genug Platz um so zu dribbeln. Da ist es dann besser R2 zu halten um ein durch einfaches Laufen ein paar Haken zu schlagen.


----------



## noxious (11. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*

Habt ihr auch, wenn ihr "Werde zur Legende" oder Meisterliga spielt immer den selben Schiedsrichter?

Ich habe immer den mit den kurzen braunen Haaren^^


----------



## machbetmachallabett (11. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				noxious am 11.11.2008 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr auch, wenn ihr "Werde zur Legende" oder Meisterliga spielt immer den selben Schiedsrichter?
> 
> Ich habe immer den mit den kurzen braunen Haaren^^


Ich achte eigentlich nie auf den Schiri. Unterschiede merke ich eigentlich nur in der Härte, manche geben extrem schnell rot und andere pfeifen manche Sachen gar nicht.


----------



## therock--21 (15. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> therock--21 am 09.11.2008 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiss das mit dem Zielen einer sicher?


----------



## noxious (15. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				therock--21 am 15.11.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss das mit dem Zielen einer sicher?


Meine Erfahrung sagt mir, dass man mit dem linken Stick/Steuerkreuz die Richtung des Schusses beeinflussen kann.
Großen Einfluss auf die Richtung und Genauigkeit des Schusses hat auch immer die Blick-/Laufrichtung des Spielers.
Wenn er nach rechts läuft und nach links schießen soll wird das in 99,99% der Fälle nichts (evtl. bei Starspielern).

Ob der rechte Stick auf den Schuss Auswirkungen hat kann ich nicht sagen. Bei PES09 ist er grundsätzlich für einen Pass in den Raum eingestellt, was man aber in den Optionen ändern kann.

Beeinflussen kann man den Schuss, wenn du beim Schuss die R2-Taste (die Taste zum langsamen dribbeln, über der Sprint Taste^^) hälst. Dadurch wird der Schuss genauer, aber lockerer.


btw
Ich habe übrigens mal in den Anzeigeoptionen nachgesehen und eine Einstellung gefunden, mit der man die "Erschöpfungsanzeige" einblenden kann  
IMO Pflicht. Warum die nicht standardmäßig eingeschaltet ist verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*

mit dem linken stick kannst du in jedem falle zielen. am einfachsten geht das natürlich, wenn der spieler gerade aufs tor zuläuft und man während der ausholbewegung des beines dann in ruhe zielen kann. da kann man dann ganz bewußt den ball zB links unten reinzimmern.

natürlich spielen dabei dann die eigentschaften des spielers eine große rolle. einer mit schussgenauigkeit 90 trifft natürlich dann besser als einer mit 40...

und wenn du zB von rechts diagonal kommst und beim schuss zusätzlich "nach links" drückst, dann kann der ball logischerweise auch schnell zu weit nach links und am langen eck einfach vorbeigehen, erst recht, wenn der schütze auch noch rechtsfuß ist. da müßte er ja schon rel. stark auenriszt schiessen, damit der mit effet noch ins lange eck geht. 


ds gilt auch für flanken. wenn du zB bei flanken mit dem stick dann eher dahin zielst, wo es aus sicht des spielers "nach hinten" is, dann flankt er auch eher nach hinten anstatt parallel zur torlinie.


----------



## noxious (15. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				Herbboy am 15.11.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem linken stick kannst du in jedem falle zielen. am einfachsten geht das natürlich, wenn der spieler gerade aufs tor zuläuft und man während der ausholbewegung des beines dann in ruhe zielen kann. da kann man dann ganz bewußt den ball zB links *unten* reinzimmern.


Das habe ich mich schon immer gefragt:
Kann man bestimmen, ob der Schuss hoch oder flach erfolgt?


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				noxious am 15.11.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.11.2008 16:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also, meiner erfahrung nach wird der schuss natürlich höher, wenn man "zu feste" schiesst, dann nutzt auch der stick nix. aber wenn du den stick eher nach unten drückst, dann versucht der spieler es wenigstens. ich bin zB oft auf den TW zugesprintet, verteiger holt auf, dann hab ich mit voller wucht geschossen und dabei den stick nach unten, dann macht der spieler auch eher eien flachereren vollspannschuss.


----------



## noxious (15. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*

Das er bei lockereren Schüssen eher flacher wird ist klar  

Aber das Andere verstehe ich nicht. Ich mache mal ein Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Spieler kommt von links nach rechts, zentral, geradeaus auf das Tor zugelaufen.

Du schreibst jetzt, dass man nach "unten" drücken muss.
Da würde ich aber sagen, wenn ich jetzt nach unten drücke, schießt er vom Bild aus gesehen nach unten -> also auf die vom Spieler aus gesehen rechte Seite des Tores!


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				noxious am 15.11.2008 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Das er bei lockereren Schüssen eher flacher wird ist klar
> 
> Aber das Andere verstehe ich nicht. Ich mache mal ein Beispiel:
> 
> ...


nee, das zielen beim schuss ist AFAIK ist immer aus sicht des spielers.


----------



## noxious (15. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				Herbboy am 15.11.2008 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> nee, das zielen beim schuss ist AFAIK ist immer aus sicht des spielers.


  

Dann hab ich das bis jetzt immer falsch gemacht  
Bin aber trotzdem erfolgreich damit.

Ich werde das nachher mal ausgibig testen....


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				noxious am 15.11.2008 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.11.2008 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es ist aus sicht des spielers, aber halt trotzdem immer zumindest tendenziell aufs tor. d.h. wenn der spieler parallel zur tor läuft, also das tor zB rechts von ihm ist, dann wird er natürlicht nicht bei einem tosrschuss INS feld schiessen (was aus seiner sich ja links wäre), wenn du "links unten" mit dem stick drückst   sondern er versucht aufs tor zu schiessen und dabei dann rel. links unten zu treffen.


----------



## noxious (15. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				Herbboy am 15.11.2008 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> nee, das zielen beim schuss ist AFAIK ist immer aus sicht des spielers.


Das kann nicht sein.
Ganz simpler Test:
Du läufst im Training von links nach rechts aufs Tor zu, drückst auf Schuss und beim Schuss dann den linken Stick nach oben rechts.
Der Spieler wird nicht in die von ihm aus gesehen rechte Torecke schießen, sondern in die von ihm aus gesehen Linke, da diese von dir aus gesehen rechts oben über dem Spieler ist.



			
				Herbboy am 15.11.2008 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn du "links unten" mit dem stick drückst   sondern er versucht aufs tor zu schiessen und dabei dann rel. links unten zu treffen.


Wenn ich "nach links" drücke schießt er bei mir geradeaus genau auf den TW (Lauf Richtung Tor nach rechts).

Was für eine Kamera hast du eingestellt?


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				noxious am 15.11.2008 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich "nach links" drücke schießt er bei mir geradeaus genau auf den TW (Lauf Richtung Tor nach rechts).
> 
> Was für eine Kamera hast du eingestellt?



die standardcam von der seitenlinie. aber ehrlich gesagt: ich spiele intuitiv, ich bin nicht 100% sicher, wie ich das nun mache und erklären kann...


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*

Habt ihr eigentlich schon den Patch 1.20 von Konami installiert? Da soll ja eine Update Funktion ins Spiel gekommen sein, mit dem man sich neue lizenzierte Teams laden kann.
Ich nutze den allerdings noch nicht, weil dann der Bundesliga-Patch nicht mehr funktioniert, da muss ich erst auf ein Update von denen warten.
Was nutzt ihr so für Patches aus der Community? Kennt ihr vielleicht einen guten Patch, der die Original Fangesänge von allen Vereins- und Nationalmannschaften ins Spiel bringt und den man auch mit dem Bundesliga-Patch zusammen nutzen kann? Denn die Standard-Fangesänge der Teams sind einfach nervig und viel zu monoton


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2008)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				Shadow_Man am 17.11.2008 04:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr eigentlich schon den Patch 1.20 von Konami installiert? Da soll ja eine Update Funktion ins Spiel gekommen sein, mit dem man sich neue lizenzierte Teams laden kann.
> Ich nutze den allerdings noch nicht, weil dann der Bundesliga-Patch nicht mehr funktioniert, da muss ich erst auf ein Update von denen warten.
> Was nutzt ihr so für Patches aus der Community? Kennt ihr vielleicht einen guten Patch, der die Original Fangesänge von allen Vereins- und Nationalmannschaften ins Spiel bringt und den man auch mit dem Bundesliga-Patch zusammen nutzen kann? Denn die Standard-Fangesänge der Teams sind einfach nervig und viel zu monoton




bei PEScorner sind zumindest für 10 VEreine die Geäsnge dabei _"Chants für 10 Bundesliga-Teams (Bremen, Hamburg, Leverkusen, Stuttgart, Bielfeld, Bochum, Dortmund, Köln, Schalke, Bayern" _ => Chants sind AFAIK gesänge.  http://www.pescorner.de/pes2009/news/Bundesliga-Patch_v1.5_released!!!/589/


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2008)

*Tore-Video*

ich hab mal, falls einer zeit zuviel hat, 4min Tore zusammengestellt, die "individuell" besseren zum Schluss 

ca. 32MB  http://www.file-upload.net/download-1261046/PES09-Herbboy.wmv.html


----------



## noxious (18. November 2008)

*AW: Tore-Video*



			
				Herbboy am 18.11.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 32MB  http://www.file-upload.net/download-1261046/PES09-Herbboy.wmv.html


Tolle Tore  

Irgendwie kann ich nicht so spielen wie du  
z.B. bei 1:30 mit dem Doppelpass mit Zwischenstation:
Bei mir würde der untere Spieler nicht angespielt, weil der Andere, der durchläuft,  näher und im Weg wäre.

Ich muss mehr richtig spielen. Momentan bin ich nur Legende am werden^^

Was für einen Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du?

PS
Wie lang hast du gebraucht, für das so zusammenzuschneiden?
Ist die Musik von dir?


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2008)

*AW: Tore-Video*



			
				noxious am 18.11.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie kann ich nicht so spielen wie du
> z.B. bei 1:30 mit dem Doppelpass mit Zwischenstation:
> Bei mir würde der untere Spieler nicht angespielt, weil der Andere, der durchläuft,  näher und im Weg wäre.


 das hatte da auch perfekt geklappt, klappt nicht immer so gut. du musst in dem moment, wo der später duchlaufende spieler den pass spielt, die taste für ich glaub "spielerwechsel" gedrückt halten, damit er auch wirklich durchstartet. dann läuft der erstmal los, ohne auf was anderes zu achten. und die beiden querpässe waren "langer pass"-pässe, nicht kurzer pass. 




> Was für einen Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du?


 profi glaub ich, auf jeden fall den zweit-schwersten. werde aber nach der laufenden saison auf maximum stellen, da ich meister geworden bin 6 tage vor saisonende ohne auch nur eine niderlage. außer im pokal und euro-liga, da bin ich im viertefinale raus jeweils wg. auswärtstoren   




> Wie lang hast du gebraucht, für das so zusammenzuschneiden?
> Ist die Musik von dir?


 das zeitaufwendigste war immer das laden der wiederholungen... aber dann: vlt. ne 30-45min für das aufnehmen (jede widerholung mit fraps 2 mal aufnehmen aus zwei perspektiven), dann mit dem windows movie maker die videos (einzeln) reingeladen, übergänge eingefügt... nochmal halbe stunde würd ich sagen. dann halt zu einem video "berechnen" lassen. zusammen 1-1,5std.

wobei gestern noch ne stunde dazukam, da ich zuerst am laptop aufnahm (widescreen) und aber im video die seiten fehlten (4:3)  , dann hab ich es neu aufgenommen auf meinem desktopPC, und es fehlte an JEDER seite etwas - erst als ich dann PES09 auf 640x480 aufösung einstellte, wurde auch alles aufgenommen, was man auf dem TFT sehen konnte...   


ach ja: siehe erweiterte genschaften der datei für den song


----------



## noxious (18. November 2008)

*AW: Tore-Video*



			
				Herbboy am 18.11.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> und die beiden querpässe waren "langer pass"-pässe, nicht kurzer pass.


Heißt das: Pass lange drücken oder Pass in den Lauf?



> .... zusammen 1-1,5std.


Respekt 



Spoiler



Student


  



> ach ja: siehe erweiterte genschaften der datei für den song


Ich dachte ich kenne die irgendwoher, aber von denen habe ich noch nie was gehört, es sei denn du hattest schonmal ein Lied von denen in deinem Video :o


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2008)

*AW: Tore-Video*



			
				noxious am 18.11.2008 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 18.11.2008 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 in den lauf



> > .... zusammen 1-1,5std.
> 
> 
> Respekt
> ...


 ja gut, ich hab eh lautern-rostock geschaut, und ob ich dann da rumsitze oder was für meine multimediaqualifikation tue, da is letzeres besser   




> > ach ja: siehe erweiterte genschaften der datei für den song
> 
> 
> Ich dachte ich kenne die irgendwoher, aber von denen habe ich noch nie was gehört, es sei denn du hattest schonmal ein Lied von denen in deinem Video :o


 hmm, wüßt ich jetzt nicht. vlt. hat ich mal ein ähnliches lied irgendwo drin. aber meine sig ist ein zitat aus einem anderensong der band, die machen rel. sphärische, moderne, spacige musik. das im video ist so ziemlich das "mainstreamigste" von denen 

mich erinnert das irgendwie an so ne "blade runner"-athmosphäre ^^


----------



## noxious (7. Dezember 2008)

*Patch*

Wenn ihr PES neu installiert müsst ihr auf jeden Fall wieder den Patch installieren, der zuletzt drauf war (neuer müsste auch gehen).

Ich habe nämlich neu installiert und einen alten Spielstand geladen. Nach dem zweiten Spieltag ist das Spiel immer abgestürzt, auch nach neuladen des Spielstandes (habe Autosave an).
Dann habe ich den Patch installiert und ich bekam eine Meldung, dass der Spielstand beschädigt sei.

Dadurch habe ich jetzt eine Halbe Saison verloren 
Aber nach Installation des Patches konnte ich einen anderen Spielstand ohne Probleme laden.


----------



## noxious (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 21.10.2008 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jawohl, gibt es: http://www.pescorner.de/pes2009/news/Aufloesungs-Fix_fuer_PES_2009/566/


Ich habe einen neuen Monitor mit 1680x1050.
-> passende Datei entpackt
nur geht jetzt bei  mir die VSync nichtmehr. Feld ist ausgegraut.
Dadurch habe ich bei Bewegung des Bildes einen flimmernden Streifen horizontal in der Mitte 

Ist das normal, bei euch auch?

Über den Treiber kann ich das zwar manuell einstellen, aber vor und nach jedem Spiel umstellen ist schon nervig.


----------



## LordMephisto (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				noxious am 29.12.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 21.10.2008 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kitserver runterladen und in dein PES Verzeichnis packen, muss dann so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Kitserver Ordner auf Setup und Install. Dann die config.exe doppelklicken und die beiden oberen Einstellungen so wählen wir bei mir, nur eben deine Auflösung einstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist besser als die modifizierten exen, weil 16:10 Widescreen auch wirklich korrekt umgesetzt wird.  VSync kannst du dann normal über die Settings aktivieren.


----------



## noxious (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				LordMephisto am 29.12.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist besser als die modifizierten exen, weil 16:10 Widescreen auch wirklich korrekt umgesetzt wird.  VSync kannst du dann normal über die Settings aktivieren.


Tolle Anleitung  

Ich habe alles so gemacht und im Treiber die VSync auf Anwendungsgesteuert gestellt.
Das Kästchen im Settings-Menü ist immernoch ausgegraut und im Spiel flackert es wieder. Die Settings-Datei habe ich vor der "Behandlung" frisch von der DVD kopiert und da war VSync auch schon ausgegraut  
Geändert habe ich nur, dass ich in den letzten Tagen den aktuellen Grafiktreiber installiert habe (180.4.


Noch eine Frage zum Kitserver:
Wirken sich die Einstellungen in der Settings überhaupt noch aus, wenn ich in der Config vorher etwas geändert habe, macht eine Umstellung der Auflösung in der Settings etwas?
Weil ich könnte jetzt in der Settings noch FrameSkipping aktivieren, aber die Auflösung ist wieder nur bis 1024 auswählbar.


----------



## LordMephisto (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				noxious am 29.12.2008 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Anleitung
> 
> Ich habe alles so gemacht und im Treiber die VSync auf Anwendungsgesteuert gestellt.
> Das Kästchen im Settings-Menü ist immernoch ausgegraut und im Spiel flackert es wieder. Die Settings-Datei habe ich vor der "Behandlung" frisch von der DVD kopiert und da war VSync auch schon ausgegraut
> Geändert habe ich nur, dass ich in den letzten Tagen den aktuellen Grafiktreiber installiert habe (180.4.


Merkwürdig. Ich hab den Treiber auch drauf, allerdings beta, bei mir ist nichts ausgegraut. 




> Noch eine Frage zum Kitserver:
> Wirken sich die Einstellungen in der Settings überhaupt noch aus, wenn ich in der Config vorher etwas geändert habe, macht eine Umstellung der Auflösung in der Settings etwas?
> Weil ich könnte jetzt in der Settings noch FrameSkipping aktivieren, aber die Auflösung ist wieder nur bis 1024 auswählbar.


Alles was du in der Kitserver Config änderst wird vorm Spielstart übernommen. Die Auflösung in den Settings wird also überschrieben. Ist egal welche Auflösung du in den Settings einstellst, es wird immer die vom Kitserver übernommen.

Hast du beim Aufrufen der Settings den die Frage "enable all quality levels" mit Ja bestätigt?

Wenn das alles nichts hilft, dann erstell dir doch ein Profil für PES im Graka-Treiber mit aktiviertem VSync.


----------



## noxious (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				LordMephisto am 30.12.2008 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du beim Aufrufen der Settings den die Frage "enable all quality levels" mit Ja bestätigt?


Ja, habe ich.
Aber die Auflösungen sind so wie vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollten da auch die neuen Auflösungen reinkommen, durch den Kitserver?
War nämlich bei PES08 auch schons so, dass da nur die "Kleinen" wählbar waren.



> Wenn das alles nichts hilft, dann erstell dir doch ein Profil für PES im Graka-Treiber mit aktiviertem VSync.


Das habe ich jetzt gemacht


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*

Für Ende Februar ist ein Update angekündigt, dass die Daten sämtlicher Mannschaften auf den aktuellen Stand bringen und 200 neue Spieler hinzufügen soll.
Außerdem sollen in den nächsten Monaten dann weitere Updates folgen.

Finde ich echt gut von Konami, dass sie das alles kostenlos auf dem aktuellen Stand halten.


----------



## noxious (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.02.2009 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich echt gut von Konami, dass sie das alles kostenlos auf dem aktuellen Stand halten.


Ist echt toll.
Werden dann in den gespeicherten Spielen auch Spieler geändert?

Andererseits wirkt das nicht den Patch-Erstellern entgegen, die dann wieder "ihre" Datenbanken abändern müssen?


*@all*
Wie lange dauert es bei euch PES2009 zu starten?
Wenn ich nebenbei Winamp laufen habe stockt die Musik beim Start einige Sekunden (noch bevor die kleinen Sterne kommen).
Der Start ist auch um einige Sekunden länger (und die Musik ruckelt mehr), seit dem letzten Update der Mannschaften.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				noxious am 08.02.2009 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange dauert es bei euch PES2009 zu starten?
> Wenn ich nebenbei Winamp laufen habe stockt die Musik beim Start einige Sekunden (noch bevor die kleinen Sterne kommen).
> Der Start ist auch um einige Sekunden länger (und die Musik ruckelt mehr), seit dem letzten Update der Mannschaften.


ich hab so nen BuLi-patch drauf, seitdem dauert es bei mir spürbar länger.




ps: welches team würdet ihr nehmen, wenn ihr mit 3 stürmern spielen wollt, 2 davon schnelle flügelstürmer, die an sich auch weit vorgezogene rm/lm sein könnten? wollte demnächst gegen nen kumpel spielen, kenn aber die ganzen teams nicht, da ich nur meisterliga spiele


----------



## Danielovitch (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				Herbboy am 08.02.2009 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 08.02.2009 21:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich empfehle barca mit eto'o in der mitte und messi&hleb auf außen - funktioniert super!


----------



## noxious (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				Danielovitch am 08.02.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ich empfehle barca mit eto'o in der mitte und messi&hleb auf außen - funktioniert super!


Würde ich auch nehmen. Und Henry nicht vergessen.


----------



## Danielovitch (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				noxious am 08.02.2009 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 08.02.2009 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jep. problem ist nur: für außen ist er zu langsam und in der mitte ist eto'o n stück besser


----------



## noxious (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				Danielovitch am 08.02.2009 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 08.02.2009 21:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann nimmt man ihn zusätzlich als Hängende Spitze oder offensiven Mittelfeldmann.

Als ich online gespielt habe hat es auch immer ziemlich Spaß gemacht nicht mit den "Top-Mannschaften" zu spielen.
Meine Lieblingsteams waren da unter anderem die Ukraine, Tyneside (da wo Owen spielt/gespielt hat^^), Athletico Madrid, FC Bayern oder Celtic.


----------



## Danielovitch (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				noxious am 08.02.2009 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 08.02.2009 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dann wird aber das ganze system ziemlich offensiv  n 4-3-3 mit den drei genannten im sturm und iniesta/xavi/touré im mittelfeld funktioniert aber wirklich ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*

mit barca kommt meine taktik irgendwie nicht hin... spiel grad championsleague mit denen. 

vlt. muss ich die taktischen details noch manuell ändern, aber irgendwie komm ich nie zu meinem konterspiel über die außen... ^^   und auch messi wird dauernd eingeholt...


meisterliga spiel ich 3-4-3 mit nem "diamant" als mittelfeld (DM, OM und LM+RM)


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2009)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*

Angeblich die ersten Informationen zu PES 2010:



> * PES 2010 team will have 200 extra people working on the game
> * New graphics and animation engine ( new faces and stadiums again! NO!!!)
> * The Spanish La Liga license is back, amongst other lost licenses in the past
> * The community mode is in
> ...



Aber wie immer ist das Ganze mit Vorsicht zu betrachten


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

*AW: Ich glaube fast, dass dieses Jahr Fifa 09 das bessere Spiel wird!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 18.03.2009 06:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblich die ersten Informationen zu PES 2010:
> 
> Aber wie immer ist das Ganze mit Vorsicht zu betrachten



die sollen lieber mal das sture 100% durchlaufen von spieleranimationen verhindern. WIE oft hab ich mich schon aufgeregt, dass ein spieler nen ball abgrätscht und dann erst mal in ruhe aufsteht, als sei er ein hüftgeschädigter renter nach 12 stunden schlaf, so dass die grätsche effektiv nix brachte außer den angriff des gegners kurz zu verzögern? oder dass der freistoßschütz die mauer trifft und dann in ruhe innehält, obwohl der ball 20cm an ihm vorbeikullert und weitere 2sek später von einem gegner mitgenommen wird, der inzwischen aus der mauer dorthin lief...  

auch sinnvoll fänd ich es, wenn man bei einer grätsche, bei der man merkt, dass die nix wird, durch erneuten drücken der taste die beine anwickeln kann, damit der gegner nicht dann doch gegen das ausgstreckte bein läuft. das passiert recht oft, dass ein spieler kurz vor der grätsche die richtung ändert, 2m enfternt ist und dann erneut die richtung wechselt und gegen das ausgestreckte bein des seit gefühlten 5 sekunden rutschenden verteidigers läuft...


----------



## noxious (18. März 2009)

*PES '10*



			
				Shadow_Man am 18.03.2009 06:22 schrieb:
			
		

> > * New graphics and animation engine ( new faces and stadiums again! NO!!!)


Kann mir das jemand übersetzen?

@Herbs-Grätsche
Das wäre mal noch eine Ergänzung  
Müsste man testen, ob das dann auch so funktioniert.

Was ich mir am meisten wünsche ist, dass 
- das typische PES bleibt und nicht wieder Richtung PES08 geht
- die Internetlobby wieder mehr Richtung PES6 geht
- die Verbindungsqualität besser wird



> is a target


mir wäre es lieber, wenn dieser Teil nicht auftauchen würde.

_Ich hab mal den Titel wieder angepasst. Wie konnte der nur so lange überleben?^^_


----------



## LionsClaw (19. März 2009)

*PES09 Hilfe*

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen...

Habe im BaL Modus seit neuestem ein Problem: Spiele meine bestimmt 5te Saison und habe es endlich zu Bayern München geschafft. Jetzt stürzt das Spiel aber bei vielen Gegnern ab, immer zur gleichen Zeit (Bsp gegen Karlsruhe in der 75ten, gegen Blackburn in der 90 usw). Ich muss dann das Match automatisch berechnen lassen und im nächsten Spiel auf mehr Glück hoffen. Spiele mit PES09, Konami Patch 1.2 und Evo-Patch 2009 (nicht Evolution). Eine Neuinstallation von Spiel und Patch hat das Problem nicht behoben.

Ich weiß, dass es www.pesforum.de gibt, aber dort kann man sich nicht mehr registrieren.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2009)

*AW: PES09 Hilfe*



			
				LionsClaw am 19.03.2009 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen...
> 
> Habe im BaL Modus seit neuestem ein Problem: Spiele meine bestimmt 5te Saison und habe es endlich zu Bayern München geschafft. Jetzt stürzt das Spiel aber bei vielen Gegnern ab, immer zur gleichen Zeit (Bsp gegen Karlsruhe in der 75ten, gegen Blackburn in der 90 usw). Ich muss dann das Match automatisch berechnen lassen und im nächsten Spiel auf mehr Glück hoffen. Spiele mit PES09, Konami Patch 1.2 und Evo-Patch 2009 (nicht Evolution). Eine Neuinstallation von Spiel und Patch hat das Problem nicht behoben.
> 
> Ich weiß, dass es www.pesforum.de gibt, aber dort kann man sich nicht mehr registrieren.



sind alle triber und windows aktuell? vlt. teste mal mit abgeschaltetem virenscanner. zB antivir hatte neulich plötzlich PES3.exe als trojaner "erkannt"


----------



## LionsClaw (19. März 2009)

*AW: PES09 Hilfe*



			
				Herbboy am 19.03.2009 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> LionsClaw am 19.03.2009 00:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alles aktuell, zwischen dem zeitpunkt, als es noch problemlos lief und der jetzigen situation wurde nichts am rechner geändert. und die pes09.exe wurde auch als trojaner erkannt schonmal^^  aber ich probiers mal ohne antivir.

Edit: Stürzt auch ohne Antivir zum gleichen Zeitpunkt ab.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2009)

*AW: PES '10*



			
				noxious am 18.03.2009 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 18.03.2009 06:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe das so, dass eine neue Grafik- und Animationsengine verwendet wird und man auch neue Spielergesichter und Stadien bekommt.
Gerade die Engine und die Animationen waren in den Tests großer Kritik ausgesetzt und daher wird man hier wohl was neues verwenden.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2009)

*AW: PES09 Hilfe*



			
				LionsClaw am 19.03.2009 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> alles aktuell, zwischen dem zeitpunkt, als es noch problemlos lief und der jetzigen situation wurde nichts am rechner geändert. und die pes09.exe wurde auch als trojaner erkannt schonmal^^  aber ich probiers mal ohne antivir.
> 
> Edit: Stürzt auch ohne Antivir zum gleichen Zeitpunkt ab.


kannst dud en spielstand bei jemandem testen oder zB bei rapidshare für uns hochladen?


----------



## LionsClaw (19. März 2009)

*AW: PES09 Hilfe*



			
				Herbboy am 19.03.2009 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> LionsClaw am 19.03.2009 00:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



werde den spielstand mal bei jemand anderem testen. dachte nur, dass es vielleicht ein bekanntes crash-problem beim BaL Modus geben könnte oder so.


----------



## noxious (19. März 2009)

*AW: PES '10*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.03.2009 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 18.03.2009 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab mich gefragt, was das _NO!!!_ dahinter bedeuten sollte.
Ist irgendwie irritierend.


----------



## noxious (19. Juli 2009)

*PES 2009*

Kann mir nochmal jemand helfen?
Nach dem aktuellen Patch / Spielerupdate funktioniert der Kitserver nichtmehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es eine aktuellere Version als 8.12 ?


----------



## noxious (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: PES 2009*



			
				noxious am 19.07.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir nochmal jemand helfen?
> Nach dem aktuellen Patch / Spielerupdate funktioniert der Kitserver nichtmehr:
> 
> 
> ...


*drück*


----------

